# Das Titanium  -  Treffen Am Bodensee



## Don Trailo (4. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute 

Hier wie versprochen meine alte Pendenz... 

Wir werden das Ti teffen wie ja erwähnt südlich vom Bodensee veranstalten. 
Das Datum habe ich auf  3/4.05.08 angesetzt, so haben wir noch alle genügend Spielraum, um die Kinder zu versorgen, der Oma abzusagen,dem Chef die Krankeit vorzuschwindeln und der Famile eine ruhiges Wochenende zu wünschen und die Freundin bekommt tolle franz. dvd`s  

Das Ganze wirft natürlich ein paar organisatorische Fragen auf: Posen und mit den Bikes flirten oder ne richtige geile Tour rund um unsere Haustrails (ca. 35 km von 
Konstanz, Richtung Appenzellerland)??? 

Für ein Abendessen, 6 Schlafplätze und ein BomBenfrühstück wäre schon mal bei mir gesorgt,* ti freak* hätte ev. auch noch Schlafplätze, 
und ansonsten haben wir hier noch bed and breakfast Häuser in der Gegend.


----------



## tifreak (4. März 2008)

Also werd ich auch mal sehen wie wo und wieviele Titanen ich unterbringen kann 

Don Trailo: Hast Du einen Treffpunkt / Versammlungsort oder sogar einen Tourenstartort schon im Hinterkopf??

Dürfen auch zukünftige Ti-Käufer aufkreuzen oder müsste dann das Sicherheitsdispositiv der Euro08 schon mal anrücken??

Gruss und bis Bratwurst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (5. März 2008)

tifreak schrieb:


> Also werd ich auch mal sehen wie wo und wieviele Titanen ich unterbringen kann
> 
> Don Trailo: Hast Du einen Treffpunkt / Versammlungsort oder sogar einen Tourenstartort schon im Hinterkopf??
> 
> ...


tourmässig keine tor(tour) lässt sich bestimmt was entspanntes finden
ausweiten auf: i have a dream.........?
liegt das an mir??  
warten wir mal die reaktionen ab in den nächsten tagen/wochen....
........hier schnee 30cm


----------



## grumbledook (6. März 2008)

"Titanen-Treffen" klingt ja schon mal gut  Allerdings ist mein Hobel nur für die Strasse gut. Das heisst, wenn es ins Gelände geht, muss ich passen -- zumindest in puncto Titan. Beim "Bombenfrühstück" wär ich aber schon mit von der Partie.


----------



## singlestoph (7. März 2008)

hmmmm

ich hab das serotta in titan das könnte dir passen nur müsste ich dann mit dem eher zu kleinen litespeed fahren

.....

kann samstag aber erst um ca 15:00 abfahren dh. wäre am sonntag dabei

s


----------



## jörgl (9. März 2008)

Könnte man auch mit einem TI-Cyclocrosser teilnehmen?.......Wahlweise Schalter oder SSP.


----------



## damonsta (10. März 2008)

Was in (m)einem Vollsuff begann nimmt jetzt etwa doch konkrete Formen an?


----------



## Don Trailo (10. März 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Was in (m)einem Vollsuff begann nimmt jetzt etwa doch konkrete Formen an?



 ........gute ideen hängen doch des öfteren mit einem rausch zusammen....


----------



## tifreak (10. März 2008)

@ stoph

Sali s-Stoph

Egal mit was , du hast Ti- kommsch au hi!! 

Don - TRAILO : Hab etwas blöde termine - WK in der Woche des Treffs aber Sa ab 16-00 wär ich auch zu gang.

Wie siehts Organisatorisch aus ? kann ich was machen oder fehlt dir was bestimmtes? Mail mal ne Tour und ich mach nen Gegenvorschlag

Gruss Tom


----------



## Altitude (12. März 2008)

Tolle Idee so ein Treffen, kann leider nicht - ich "darf" auf einer extrem überbewerteten Gegenveranstaltung an einem ziemlich bekannten See im Trentino anwesend sein...


----------



## singlestoph (13. März 2008)

kannst ja sonst mal vorbeikommen wenn du in der nähe bist

s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (13. März 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ti freak[/B] hätte ev. auch noch Schlafplätze,
> und ansonsten haben wir hier noch bed and breakfast Häuser in der Gegend.



... in vital eggenbergers mountain bike erlebnis ostschweiz ist 'ne nette aber "zehrende" runde ab flawil via tegersche und zurück drin. ein andauerndes rauf und runter, wunderschön. bin ich vor jahren mal gefahren ... damals als ich noch jung war ...

ciao
flo


----------



## Don Trailo (13. März 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... in vital eggenbergers mountain bike erlebnis ostschweiz ist 'ne nette aber "zehrende" runde ab flawil via tegersche und zurück drin. ein andauerndes rauf und runter, wunderschön. bin ich vor jahren mal gefahren ... damals als ich noch jung war ...
> 
> ciao
> flo



 stimmt habs sie im sommer gemacht ist die härte doch anschliesend wären wir ja bei uns in degersche.... da hats natürlich auch ein paar leckere sachen dabei... ti freak hat ja noch gegenvorschläge
 und die willisauer sollen auch kommen da freut sich sicher auch der bikespammer


----------



## singlestoph (14. März 2008)

hmmm

das klingt nicht so besonders singlespeedtauglich 

da wird der herr grumbledook aber keine freude haben .....

ausser ich hätte da vielleicht eine idee 620mm oberrohrlänge würde passen . oder ?


----------



## beabolisch (14. März 2008)

das wird hart


----------



## Deleted 101478 (16. März 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> stimmt habs sie im sommer gemacht ist die härte doch anschliesend wären wir ja bei uns in degersche.... da hats natürlich auch ein paar leckere sachen dabei... ti freak hat ja noch gegenvorschläge
> und die willisauer sollen auch kommen da freut sich sicher auch der bikespammer



hui renato was erzählst du da, wo soll ich denn so schnell ein Titan Radl
herbekommen ?

der Bikespammer alias der rote Reiter


----------



## singlestoph (22. März 2008)

was soll an dem teil nicht gut sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tifreak (22. März 2008)

??? Wie meinen???

Gruss TOm


----------



## cluso (22. März 2008)

bikespammer schrieb:


> hui renato was erzählst du da, wo soll ich denn so schnell ein Titan Radl
> herbekommen ?
> 
> der Bikespammer alias der rote Reiter



hmm,

musst dir halt schnell irgendwas mit Titan besorgen. Zur Not halt Schnellspanner.   

Im Ernst, hab auch "nur" ein Titanrenner und kein Titanmounti.

Hoffe ich darf trotzdem mit.


----------



## singlestoph (22. März 2008)

tifreak schrieb:


> ??? Wie meinen???
> 
> Gruss TOm



öhmmm

naja 






auf jeden fall hab ich jetzt endlich alle bilder vom parkmassaker-finalwochenende hochgeladen


----------



## Don Trailo (29. März 2008)

........der Bikespammer alias der rote Reiter in aktion, konzenriert wie immer .tolle pics stroph , wäre so gerne dabei gewesen, nächsten winter bestimmt!

wieder ein mal ein grüezi mitenand zu dem thema hier
hallo swissfolx
hallo germany and austria

kleiner zwischenstand
was erstaunt ist ,das die, die am meisten gelechzt haben für ein ti-treffen anscheinend mit abwesenheit glänzen........
also leute

wer ist den nun schon dabei??
ich lese hier wenig raus...

oder liegt es an meinem heutigen kater.... jaja mit 40 ist alles anders
cheerio


----------



## singlestoph (29. März 2008)

ich 

entweder samstag 17/18uhr

oder nur sonntag


----------



## kodak (30. März 2008)

... leider passt das nicht in den Terminplan, da der Bodensee natuerlich guernstig liegt fuer die einzelnen Nationen, fuer mich aber sehr weit daher kommt, hier ist auch ein 3 Laendereck in der Naehe aber das ist auch alles an Gemeinsamkeiten ... wenn ich mal in Bodenseenaehe Urlaub mache melde ich mich langfristig vorher ... hatte mich gefreut aber naja, Arbeit, Familie ... kan eben nicht alles im Leben haben wie man will.

Percy


----------



## ZeFlo (30. März 2008)

... da ich's ja nur 'ne knappe stunde dahin habe vermutlich ab samstag so es nicht schifft oder schneit ...

werde mit ti spannern anreisen 

ciao
flo


----------



## tifreak (31. März 2008)

@floibex
Du meinst Leute die nach Titan-Bikes spannen  , oder??

Bin natürlich dabei

ömer


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2008)

Ich würde mit meinem Titan-Schätzchen auch gerne kommen. 

Nur kann ich mir am diesem Wochenende nur einen Tag herausnehmen. Also entweder Samstag oder Sonntag.


----------



## Don Trailo (1. April 2008)

........da die meisten nur 1 tag können
 denke ich,einfach nur sonntag?..... mit frühstück und pasta-brause bei uns??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (2. April 2008)

jupp


----------



## ZeFlo (2. April 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> jupp



jupp

ciao
flo


----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2008)

auch: jupp


----------



## dominique (2. April 2008)

Bin am Sonntag auch dabei


----------



## cluso (22. April 2008)

*ausgrab*

Gibt's was neues was man wissen sollte?


----------



## Don Trailo (23. April 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> *ausgrab*
> 
> Gibt's was neues was man wissen sollte?


 das einzige was ich weiss, das ich noch 2-3 absagen per pm bekommen habe  .........und   ich werfe die frage in den raum: erst im spätsommer und alle können ihre agenda grau ankreuzen??


----------



## ZeFlo (23. April 2008)

.. dann halt gemütlich, klein, frühstücken, radln, bilder machen 

wenn der schnee weg ist.

ciao
flo


----------



## cluso (23. April 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das einzige was ich weiss, das ich noch 2-3 absagen per pm bekommen habe  .........und   ich werfe die frage in den raum: erst im spätsommer und alle können ihre agenda grau ankreuzen??



Wäre mir eigentlich egal, ob Mai oder erst im Herbst. Wäre halt praktisch vor dem ersten Schnee.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (23. April 2008)

ciao Don
aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, es gibt auch im Herbst die gleichen Absagen.
darum mein Tip, zieh das Ding im Mai durch.
ist doch schöner im Wonnemonat ! 

der rote Baron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (23. April 2008)

also ich und versus hatten vor zu kommen, jedoch ohne anmeldung. gleicht das die absagen aus???


----------



## tifreak (23. April 2008)

Hallo Don

Werd auch dabei sein im Mai, falls Du weiter am Termin festhalten willst.

Bin gespannt wer wirklich kommt?!?

Gruss TOM


----------



## [email protected] (24. April 2008)

im Mai, im Mai... da bleiben wir dabei...  

Wenn ich's mal so grob überschlage, sollten wir ja schon so 8-10 Leute sein. Ist doch ganz o.k. für ein erstes Ti-Treffen. Wenn's dann Spass gemacht hat, können wir das ja im Herbst nochmals wiederholen.  

Mein Tipp: keep it simple! Ort und Zeit bekannt geben und dann mal sehen, wer so alles kommt.


----------



## singlestoph (26. April 2008)

ich komme 

aber klar doch

s


----------



## Don Trailo (27. April 2008)

*so leute
sonntag um 09.15 bahnhof degersheim sg ( da vom see die wenigsten kommen) 
wer mit bahn von zürich kommt über rapperswil (sehr schöne strecke) 
wer von richtung osten anreist > st.gallen, herisau, degersheim.
 
 also für pasta und frühstück ist gesorgt(wenn natürlich jemand käse oder so noch bringen kann, toll!)
@ cluso könntest du feinens deutsches brot besorgen?
 cheerio
 don trailo
 sowas von unfit zur zeit... ich führe dann die" blüemli"-gruppe
 ti-freak die schnellen
*


----------



## grumbledook (28. April 2008)

Muss am Sonntag leider arbeiten. Würde sonst auch gern kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (28. April 2008)

... ich hab auf meiner insel noch einen der raren handarbeitsbäcker, der auch sonntags ab 0630h offen hat. ich kann auch was zu beissen mitbringen ...

blümchenrunde klingt gut 

ciao
flo


----------



## versus (28. April 2008)

hoeckle hat mich ja schon etwas mit angemeldet, nachdem ich nun endlich auch zu meinem titan gekommen bin. 
ich bin zu 95% dabei und würde gerne auch eine runde drehen. 
gibts tatsächlich 2 touren??? wann würden wir starten?

@singlestoph: wie kommst du hin? wenn ich komme, komme ich mit dem auto!


----------



## Don Trailo (28. April 2008)

aloha
1 tour und 2 gruppen ev.. ich fühler mich nach meinen steissbein-treppencrash noch nicht voll fit und @ti-freak und @cluso  und @singlestoph etc.
 werden es sicher sein
.....um die warterei in grenzen zu halten

start wäre ca 11uhr...
wer meine private adresse oder tel für wegweisung will und direkt in die  basis kommen mag> erbitte ich um ein pm
cheerio


----------



## [email protected] (28. April 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *sonntag um 09.15*


 was für Frühaufsteher...   

Der Wetterbericht ist gut. Ich werde hungrig kommen.


----------



## versus (28. April 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> aloha
> 1 tour und 2 gruppen ev.. ich fühler mich nach meinen steissbein-treppencrash noch nicht voll fit und @ti-freak und @cluso  und @singlestoph etc.
> werden es sicher sein
> .....um die warterei in grenzen zu halten
> ...



klingt gut


----------



## singlestoph (29. April 2008)

ich bin überhaupt nicht fit , nur stur und ausdauernd

das einzige beik das passt hat nur einen gang undüberhaupt


----------



## Don Trailo (29. April 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich bin überhaupt nicht fit , nur stur und ausdauernd
> 
> das einzige beik das passt hat nur einen gang undüberhaupt



 oh dann darf ich mal ein ss testen..? great
p.s und echt gute zeilen... muss mir das merken


----------



## cluso (29. April 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> oh dann darf ich mal ein ss testen..? great



Ich auch?


----------



## singlestoph (29. April 2008)

klar doch
ich hab time oder shimanopedalen am rad
was soll ich mitnehmen?


----------



## cluso (29. April 2008)

Von mir aus, und wenn es nichts ausmacht, Shimano.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (30. April 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich bin überhaupt nicht fit , nur stur und ausdauernd
> 
> das einzige beik das passt hat nur einen gang undüberhaupt



... angeber, elender! 

ze
flo


----------



## cluso (1. Mai 2008)

haben glaub Glück mit dem Wetter:

http://83.144.232.21/de/wetterberichte/bodensee.html


Wechselhaft: Tagsüber freundlicher und nur noch lokale Schauer



> Am Donnerstag, 1. Mai ist es zunächst stark bewölkt. Die nächtlichen Regenfälle klingen rasch ab und noch im Laufe des Vormittags lockern die Wolken von Oberschwaben, von Schaffhausen und vom Bodensee her auf. Tagsüber gibt es ein freundliches Gemisch aus Sonnenschein und Quellwolken. Vereinzelte Schauer treten noch auf, bevorzugt im Allgäu, Bregenzerwald, Alpstein und bei den Churfirsten. Auch lokale Gewitter sind möglich. In Schauer- und Gewitternähe gibt es kräftig auffrischenden Wind, sonst ist er meist nur schwach und kommt aus westlicher Richtung. Die Tiefstwerte liegen bei rund 8, die Höchstwerte bei 13 bis 17 Grad. Auf der Ebenalp gibt es 6, auf dem Säntis -2 Grad. Am Freitag sinkt das Schauerrisiko - es ist weitgehend auf die Berge beschränkt - und die Sonne kommt recht gut zum Zug. Die Temperaturen steigen. Am Wochenende gibt es dann verbreitet sonniges, trockenes und frühsommerlich warmes Wetter mit rund 20, am Sonntag rund 22 Grad.


----------



## dominique (2. Mai 2008)

@ Don Trailo du leitest ja die Blümli pflück truppe, wenns nicht zu schnell und zu lang wird schliesse ich mich da an, Ich brauche E R H O L U N G Kann ich für das Zmorgen Buffet was mitnehmen??


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Mai 2008)

hallo dominique
es wird keine laaaaaaaange tour, wenn wir fertig sind bist du warm  
zmorge ist so gut wie alles da( @bikespammer bringt käse unsere bodenseeleute deutsches brot, doch schokolade( für unsere germanenfreunde) wäre doch noch ne idee


----------



## versus (4. Mai 2008)

ich bin gerade zurück vom treffen und lade die bilder von der kamera.
bevor die eingestellt werden schon mal vielen dank für die tolle bewirtung an die beiden gastgeber  

war echt ein schöner trip und gerne mal wieder !!!


----------



## dominique (4. Mai 2008)

Auch von meiner Seite ein Dankeschön und den guten Espresso 
Wieder mal gute Leute kennengelernt


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Mai 2008)

war echt ein schöner Frühlingstag 
WAR RELAXED UND 
NE FEINE TRUPPE  
JA! das machen wir wieder


----------



## cluso (4. Mai 2008)

Hoi zsamme,

gut daheim angekommen, geduscht und ziemlich entspannt.

Vielen vielen Dank an Don Trailos  für das geniale Essen und Gastfreundschaft.

Anbei ein paar Schnappschüsse von mir:

Die Landschaft ist ganz in Ordnung. 














Es wurde getreten





gehuldigt,angebetet und der Mund fusslig fachgesimpelt









und dem einen oder anderen Laster gefrönt:





Hier Gruppenbild der edlen Maschinen (das Bauxit und Ferum durften nicht aufs Bild).






Grüße

cluso


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2008)

Auch von mir ein: VIELEN DANK!  

Super Bewirtung, super Leute, super Mountainbikes, super Wetter, super Gegend. Heute hat alles zusammen gepasst!

Mein Bild des Tages:






Habe in meinem Blog noch einen kurzen Beitrag mit weiteren Bildern erstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (4. Mai 2008)

endlich daheim mit leicht spannender gesichtshaut... 

ein herzliches dankeschön an die lieben gastgeber für die tolle gastfreundschaft und die leckereien....

es war ein wunderbarer tag in ebensolcher landschaft. bei einer allfälligen wiederholung bin ich sehr gerne wieder dabei....


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Mai 2008)

... ja, richtig schön wars. ein gaaaaaaaaaaaanz grosses danke an flurina und reza  

und das näxte mal werden eure pausen kürzer  

ciao
flo


----------



## damonsta (5. Mai 2008)

Neid, einfach nur Neid!


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Mai 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Neid, einfach nur Neid!


.... nicht neid... neid quält die seele  
*freu* *freu* für jeden! in der tat ich wohne in einer schönen gegend 
( trotz 6 mt winter) oder meintest du die räder ? jeder einzelne hat sich das rad verdient.... und da war noch was altes schönes, perfektes aus steel aus einer geilen zeit !

@ flo, che bella bici! 
 p.s durchschnitt der altersklasse (biker) über 30!


----------



## damonsta (5. Mai 2008)

Nein nein, nicht Neid weil der Geist zu schwach. Neid weil auch haben will, aber Vernunft zu gross!


----------



## hoeckle (5. Mai 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> ....aber Vernunft zu gross!


 

...und das aus dem munde eines, der ein 8,6 kilo scale hat.... ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (5. Mai 2008)




----------



## singlestoph (5. Mai 2008)




----------



## singlestoph (5. Mai 2008)

gefahren sind wir natürlich auch, nur mit der SLR etwas unpraktisch zu photographieren, meine kleine billigkamera ist wieder mal hin ...


----------



## singlestoph (5. Mai 2008)




----------



## damonsta (5. Mai 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ...und das aus dem munde eines, der ein 8,6 kilo scale hat.... ???



Das Scale ist der Grund warum ich kein Ti HT habe. Und gescheite Ti Fullys gibts nicht. Aber ich weiss schon ganz genau welcher Rahmen dem Scale folgt. Dann komme ich auch mal vorbei. Das wird dann ähnlich vernünftig aufgebaut


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Mai 2008)

singlestoph    
 tolle pics!
great!


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Mai 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das Scale ist der Grund warum ich kein Ti HT habe. Und gescheite Ti Fullys gibts nicht. Aber ich weiss schon ganz genau welcher Rahmen dem Scale folgt. Dann komme ich auch mal vorbei. Das wird dann ähnlich vernünftig aufgebaut



um keine grosse diskussion anzukurbeln, keine gescheite ti-fully?, bist anscheinend noch keines gefahren der aktuellen.... ti-fully sinnvoll?? ah ja du bist ja vernüftig.......


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Mai 2008)

stoph, die bilder so gut  

persönlich übel nehme ich dir das bild wo dieser perfekt küstisch sprechende österreicher grinsend an mir vorbeihoppelt 


flo


----------



## hoeckle (5. Mai 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> stoph, die bilder so gut
> 
> persönlich übel nehme ich dir das bild wo dieser perfekt küstisch sprechende österreicher grinsend an mir vorbeihoppelt
> 
> ...


 

   

ohne rennradcassette und schei$$ cnc gedöns wär ich gar nicht mehr im bild....


----------



## dominique (5. Mai 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das Scale ist der Grund warum ich kein Ti HT habe. Und gescheite Ti Fullys gibts nicht. Aber ich weiss schon ganz genau welcher Rahmen dem Scale folgt. Dann komme ich auch mal vorbei. Das wird dann ähnlich vernünftig aufgebaut



Starte doch den nächsten Winter ein Ti Projekt. Wir sind gespannt auf dein Aufbau Thread Das Scale kannst ja als Trainings Bike nehmen 
Kannst schon mal verraten welcher Rahmen es wird...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (5. Mai 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das Scale ist der Grund warum ich kein Ti HT habe. Und gescheite Ti Fullys gibts nicht. Aber ich weiss schon ganz genau welcher Rahmen dem Scale folgt. Dann komme ich auch mal vorbei. Das wird dann ähnlich vernünftig aufgebaut



öhmmm

wenn du nur etwas von, prioritäten anders gesetzt .... geschrieben hättest

seit wann ist biken vernünftig wo man doch auch mit dem motorrad fahren oder zuhause bleiben  könnte

titaniumbikes sind ja auch nur bedigt vernünftig, ein canyon zum beispiel eins vom gelben stein....

man sollte sich schon ganz sicher sein oder gebraucht kaufen ....

fullies: na gibt es schon die sind aber die meisten auch sehr sportlich ausgelegt titanfreerider gibts wohl eher keine


----------



## cluso (5. Mai 2008)

@Singlestoph

Hura geili Bilder

@Damonsta

Hör auf hier von Vernunft zu reden, das ist ja lächerlich. 

@Floibex

Das Rätsel um den Österreicher sind wir aber noch nicht ganz auf den Grund gegangen, oder?


Ein Bild von der Brecherrampe hab ich auch noch.





@Dominique das wäre auch für dich ne Gelegenheit gewesen auf der Ausfahrt mal aus dem Ruhepuls zu kommen.


----------



## dominique (5. Mai 2008)

Da hab ich ja noch was verpasst, umso steiler umso geiler


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Mai 2008)

dominique schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja noch was verpasst, umso steiler umso geiler


 DA SIND WIR ÜBERZEUGT


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Mai 2008)

... danke alex :] 

ciao
flo


----------



## newsboy (5. Mai 2008)

da spielt flo aber nicht stahl-ti-domino, oder?!  







ashok

btw... scheint ein äussert netter ausflug gewesen zu sein!


----------



## singlestoph (5. Mai 2008)

doch





ich kämpfe noch etwas mit der kamera


----------



## hoeckle (6. Mai 2008)

naja, die österreicher... ihr wisst ja....  


und domino, spielen doch auch die alten herren in giechenland ganz gern....!!?


----------



## versus (6. Mai 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Ein Bild von der Brecherrampe hab ich auch noch.



da habe ich auch noch was - inkl. der ausrede  





11-21 rr-walze








weiteres von unterwegs
















scheee wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (6. Mai 2008)

hallo laute
echt ,was für schöne momente auf dem fotos
ich danke euch echt das ihr die muse und lust hattet vorbeizukommen
war ein schöner frühlingsbeginn
zitat von meiner frau:  das waren ja echt nette , herzhafte, unkomplizierte biker , solche leute habe ich gerne bewirtschaftet  



( pic from mister versus)
@ flo
 dein brot ist heute noch lecker!
@cluso
 braunes bier aus schwabenland hat auf was.. higghs


----------



## zingel (6. Mai 2008)

pas mal!  

im Nachhinein wär klar gewesen, wo's mich hingezogen hätte. Die Hinterländer Altmetallsammler standen früh auf um mit so nem Pseudo-Bikeclub aus der Gegend all die geilen Singletrails zu umfahren - shit hapens!


...bis im Herbst bin ich dann auch standesgemäss ausgerüstet


----------



## versus (6. Mai 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @ flo
> dein brot ist heute noch lecker!



das kann ich bestätigen, nur hat meins nicht bis heute gehalten


----------



## singlestoph (7. Mai 2008)

hab noch brot


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Mai 2008)

wegen div anfragen zur pasta
* ecco la ricetta  *
für 4 personen
pfanne>
sehr gutes olivenöl ( nicht sparsam bitte)
2 zwiebeln 5-6 knoblauch zehen 
halbe rote chillyschorte ( klein aber gelle) sonst killt es alles
2-3 zugetti  alla julienne (bezeichnet in sehr feine streifen geschnittenes gemüse) schneiden
andünsten
rotwein ablöschen
pelatibüchse und ein schuss tom konzentrat
salz pfeffer, kaffelöffel puderzucker (puscht die stärke der tomaten)
italienische kräuter origano, basilikum, etc oder einfach ne mischung im 
sommer frisch, ansonsten halt trockene)
2-3 std köcheln
ein wenig butter

finito
Buon appetito


----------



## versus (7. Mai 2008)

jetzt habe ich hunger bekommen und es sind noch 3 std bis zur mittagspause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sansibar (8. Mai 2008)

Wieso hat's bei mir nur für Stahl gereicht, wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, werde ich neidisch   

NB: Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung


----------



## hoeckle (8. Mai 2008)

hopp, schwyz...


----------



## cluso (8. Mai 2008)

Fies....


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Mai 2008)

... selbst auf nordfriesisch heisst das schwyz!

nenenene
flo


----------



## hoeckle (8. Mai 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... selbst auf nordfriesisch heisst das schwyz!
> 
> nenenene
> flo


 
nanana.... hamburch hat mit frisen nix am hut...


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Mai 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Fies....


 
in der tat
 dafür weiss ich nun alles über die ch crossszene und das ist auch gut so!!


----------



## versus (9. Mai 2008)

und ich habe das bild in meiner allemannisch, solidarischen zurückhaltung extra nicht gepostet  

ich denke die beiden können es verkraften und möchte freundlich nochmal auf das oben schon gezeigte foto hinweisen


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Mai 2008)

in der tat im mai vom radabsteigen ist für jeden selbstbewussten mannesmann noch im grünen bereich  

und nun raus ans schöne wetter


----------



## hoeckle (9. Mai 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> in der tat im mai vom radabsteigen ist für jeden selbstbewussten mannesmann noch im grünen bereich
> 
> und nun raus ans schöne wetter


 

salomonisch weise - nun ist´s gut     


schade das ich das licht nicht fangen konnte...






euch allen ein schönes we und ich hoffe sie lassen mich morgen noch über die grenze...


----------



## Catsoft (13. Mai 2008)

Schöne Bilder  Mal sehen ob ichs im Herbst schaffe.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2008)

Jungs, schöne Bilder...

...treffen im Herbst - da wär ich evtl. dabei, wenns net grad zur Eurobike ist - wobei, der "Endverbraucher"-Sonntag wäre doch ne Idee, oder?


----------



## cluso (14. Mai 2008)

Altitude schrieb:


> Jungs, schöne Bilder...
> 
> ...treffen im Herbst - da wär ich evtl. dabei, wenns net grad zur Eurobike ist - wobei, der "Endverbraucher"-Sonntag wäre doch ne Idee, oder?



Wäre ne Idee.

Und wir könnten das Hinterland von FN unsicher machen.


----------



## singlestoph (15. Mai 2008)

hmmm

ich weiss nicht in welcher mission ich auf der eurobike ......

irgend ein rad werd ich wohl dabei haben aber wahrscheinlich was aktuelles aus meinem programm oder ein projektdings

da passt der endverbrecher-sonntag eher nicht

....

ich könnte vielleicht aber eine Zeltaufstell und parkier-location organisieren

s


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Mai 2008)

treffen im herbst  ist ja egal wo
 bin auch gerne gast 
 ausweitung auf stahl und klassiker fände ich auch geil
 da ja schon beim ersten treff, beide fraktionen der leidenschaft sich vereinten


----------



## daddy yo yo (15. Mai 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> schade das ich das licht nicht fangen konnte...


fang das licht! 

hat jemand n schönes bild von dem kish?


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2008)

daddy yo yo schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand n schönes bild von dem kish?



Hier:





KISH 29er Titanium Hardtail, 21", 610mm OR, RS-Reba mit 80mm FW


----------



## berlin-mtbler (30. Mai 2008)

... hallo,  

... Ihr Ti-Fans seid ja so was von gemein   

... jetzt will ich erst Recht auch so eins aus dem Edelmetall!

*machtnurweiterso*


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Juli 2008)

ciao  liebe freaks
also  im frühherbst gehts weiter 
wieder bei mir??

wir würden es gerne wieder machen und die tour ein wenig ausweiten...!
also was meint ihr ??


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Juli 2008)

... däbii!

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (11. Juli 2008)

super idee! 
wenn es in frühestens 4 wochen ist, bin ich dabei. 
bis dahin sollte der gips dann wieder ab sein


----------



## jaja (11. Juli 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> ... jetzt will ich erst Recht auch so eins aus dem Edelmetall!



Titan ist kein Edelmetall...


----------



## Deleted 101478 (11. Juli 2008)

ciao tutti

freu mich schon, vielleicht diesmal mit ti-bike !!!

gruss 

der rote baron


----------



## singlestoph (11. Juli 2008)

klardoch

im späteren herbst kann man sich sonst auch noch anlässlich der manyhillshow und singlespeedschweizermeisterschaft in zürich treffen

letztes septemberwochenende

s


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> super idee!
> wenn es in frühestens 4 wochen ist, bin ich dabei.
> bis dahin sollte der gips dann wieder ab sein


 aloha volker!
 was geht? oder was ist passiert!
 auch der bikespammer ist zur zeit invalide..!!


----------



## versus (12. Juli 2008)

hi reza,

eigentlich nix dramatisches: habe mir bei einer sportart, von der ich eigentlich weiss, dass sie nix für mich ist, einen 2-fach bänderriss zugezogen. jetzt trage ich noch 1,5 wochen so einen blauen gummi-gips und danach reicht evtl. schon ein stützender verband. ich hoffe dann auch direkt wieder aufs rennrad steigen zu können, damit die form nicht ganz hinüber ist. radgefahren wird zwar immer noch, aber eben nur ins büro.

zumindest ist mir jetzt wieder noch klarer geworden:
der mensch ist eben zum *RADFAHREN *gemacht worden 
und *NICHT ZUM LAUFEN* 

beste genesungswünsche an bikespammer !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (12. Juli 2008)

l'équippe de Willisau möchte diesmal auch ..ausser ihr setzt das Datum in den August, dann wir's eng (zumindest bei mir). Ab dem 28. ist dann wieder alles drin.


----------



## newone (12. Juli 2008)

Bin seit heute glücklicher Titan-Fahrer.
Bilder folgen in den kommenden Tagen - morgen wird erstmal ein bisschen gefahren.
Beim nächsten Treffen will ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei sein und ich denk ein guter Kollege von mir auch - seit nun knapp 3 Wochen Titan-Fahrer.
Gruß
Micha


----------



## versus (13. Juli 2008)

zum thermin: am 23./24.08. bin ich (und ggf. stoph) unterwegs im namen der zwei buchstaben  
viel früher als das wochenende davor kann ich wohl wegen meines knöchels nicht. danach passts auch!


----------



## ZeFlo (13. Juli 2008)

.. ums terminlich einzugrenzen, bei mir geht nix vor mitte september, wobei da der 13./14. schon verplant ist.

ciao
flo


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Juli 2008)

ich muss noch beim neuen job den arbeitsplan abwarten, am liebsten ende sept.anfang okt.


----------



## Don Trailo (12. August 2008)

*werde morgen mal einen termin für das treffen vorschlagen!
 cheerio*


----------



## Don Trailo (18. August 2008)

zürich many hill show und singlespeed sm!!
  sollen wir uns alle da treffen'?

*neues ti treffen datum folgt;-)*


----------



## singlestoph (18. August 2008)

hmmmmm

da ist in zürich many hill show und singlespeed schweizermeisterschaft

.....


----------



## Don Trailo (19. August 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> hmmmmm
> 
> da ist in zürich many hill show und singlespeed schweizermeisterschaft
> 
> .....



also folx gehen wir nach züri?


----------



## versus (19. August 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> also folx gehen wir nach züri?



gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (20. August 2008)

ich vermute mal dass das wieder was zweitägiges gibt ...

also samstag tour  und grill , sonntag rennen

s


----------



## Don Trailo (20. August 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich Vermute Mal Dass Das Wieder Was Zweitägiges Gibt ...
> 
> Also Samstag Tour  Und Grill , Sonntag Rennen
> 
> S



*Oh, Schreit Nach Massenlager....*


----------



## singlestoph (20. August 2008)

oder zelten im wald

ich kann wahrscheinlich keine schlafplätze anbieten oder recht viele 
an dem wochenende oder dann halt montag dienstag muss ich noch irgendwie umziehen ....
zwar nur im quartier aber das timing ist mal wieder perfekt


----------



## tifreak (22. August 2008)

Wann  ist die many hillshow?

Und wer ist bei der Eurobike dabei' - nicht als Ti-Treffen , aber ich sabber halt gerne ( und bei den komischen kleinen Ständen lach ich halt gerne )

CU


----------



## Deleted 101478 (23. August 2008)

ja, wann ist denn nun der Termin ?

und muss ich jetzt auch noch ein Eingangvelo besorgen ?  

gruss

dä Bikespammer


----------



## singlestoph (24. August 2008)

ein paar singlespeedbikes hängen bei mir an der decke die kann man auch brauchen .....



zum programm

irgendwann samstag nachmittag oder abend gibts was radsportliches

es kann sein dass das was mit der SM zu tun haben wird (weiss noch nichts über den rennmodus)

nachher gibts Grill







am sonntag um 12 ist start zur singlespeedvariante der MHS
üetliberg bis baden

da kann man dann baden, weiterfahren um die Lägern rum, mit der bahn nach zürich zurück oder geführt über den schönen trail am altberg zurück nach ZH

die leute die am morgens um 8 starten wollen können auch die ganze 135km variante fahren 

bilder, karte und gps daten von der letzten MHS

http://www.parkmassaker.ch/zuerich/sideshow/summer_07/many_hill_show/

.....

wer montag noch beiben will kriegt ne geführte tour verpasst und am dienstag ist Bahnrennen in Oerlikon wenn das wetter mitspielt


....


bilder vom letzten jahr http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157601560696196/






































s


----------



## ZeFlo (24. August 2008)

... tärmihn, der stopf ist da immer etwas vage 

ciao
flo


----------



## singlestoph (24. August 2008)

ich hol mir die infos lieber direkt beim veranstalter und das ist im moment www.parkmassaker.ch da steht noch kein termin aber da der herr zwei mal die woche bei mir im laden steht .....


----------



## zingel (14. September 2008)

gibt's schon News bzgl. des Termins?

Die Ti's wurden heute vom Regen saubergeleckt und wären bereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (15. September 2008)

öhm ja 

da

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5123774#post5123774


----------



## De Vingard (15. September 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ciao liebe freaks
> also im frühherbst gehts weiter
> wieder bei mir??
> 
> ...


 
Helft doch mal einem Newbie auf die Sprünge: das Treffen in ZH ist bloss für Singlespeeder, oder? 

Ist auch ein Treffen geplant, für die Jungs, die sich schon eine Schaltung leisten können?  Darf ich dann auch eine Runde mitrollen, obwohl mein MTB aus Alu ist? Als Entschuldigung kann ich meinen Renner anführen, der ist aus Titan... 

Ich würde mir ein paar der Teile (kish, if, seven) gern mal live anschauen.


----------



## ZeFlo (15. September 2008)

... öhm ja.

da

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5123774#post5123774

ciao
flo

btw: ein nichtsinglespeeder ist gemeinhin ein schaltungsfahrer oder fussgänger


----------



## versus (15. September 2008)

ich bin dabei und habe sogar schon einen neuen fahrbaren untersatz zusammengebastelt - siehe ti-gallerie!


----------



## hoeckle (15. September 2008)

ich bin auch dabei...

was muss ich den mitbringen?

schaltung oder eingang? 


@versus

aber du hast doch schon einen untersatz....


----------



## versus (15. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> @versus
> 
> aber du hast doch schon einen untersatz....



DU solltest doch wissen: der trend geht zum 2.-untersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> was muss ich den mitbringen?
> 
> schaltung oder eingang?



bring doch wieder das merlin mit, da ist der unterschied eh marginal


----------



## hoeckle (15. September 2008)

blödmann....


----------



## versus (15. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> blödmann....



gerne


----------



## ZeFlo (15. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> blödmann....









steilvorlagen kann ich NICHT ausweichen 


flo


----------



## zingel (15. September 2008)




----------



## hoeckle (16. September 2008)

geschenkt...


----------



## singlestoph (16. September 2008)

ein paar singlespeeder stehen noch rum für die die keinen mitbringen können oder wollen


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Dezember 2008)

*interesse für 2.auflage....???*


----------



## Deleted 101478 (26. Dezember 2008)

heee, na klar !

wenn die Bauxit-Fraktion wieder geduldet wird

der rote Reiter der sich riesig auf die neue Saison freut

und was hat es mit dem Traum 09er auf sich ?


----------



## singlestoph (26. Dezember 2008)

don Trailo schrieb:


> *interesse Für 2.auflage....???*



klardoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (26. Dezember 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *interesse für 2.auflage....???*


 
na und ob, muss dir ja was ins auto legen....


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Dezember 2008)

gut gut leute

 gruss aus meinen züriferien... daten folgen im 09 
@bikespammer lass dich überraschen


----------



## grumbledook (27. Dezember 2008)

*JA!* Denn diesmal wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *interesse für 2.auflage....???*



jawoll


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *interesse für 2.auflage....???*



 logo  

stählern wie immer 
flo


----------



## newsboy (5. Januar 2009)

eventuell, wenn in der region.

a.


----------



## hoeckle (5. Januar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> logo
> 
> stählern wie immer
> flo


 
ich kann dir auch gerne den zauberer mitbringen...


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ich kann dir auch gerne den zauberer mitbringen...



oder einen blitz aus santa ana


----------



## nebeljäger (5. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *interesse für 2.auflage....???*



hab auch großes interesse! 
ich hoffe meine "zeichner" und "schweißer" geben Gas....ich möchte ja standesgemäß auftreten und nicht mit einem rostigen Serotta kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. Januar 2009)

JA! Hier! Ich auch!


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Januar 2009)

fein fein
 da sind wir ja wieder ne gute truppe
 was denkt ihr *april/mai*??


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Januar 2009)

... da  liegt bei dir ums haus rum noch schnee! 
per se ja nicht schlecht, und nur zu befürworten, dann allerdings treffpunkt säntis bahn und dann säntis ost nach wasserauen mit schneesport gerätschaften 

@ feri und volker -> schämt euch


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Januar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... da  liegt bei dir ums haus rum noch schnee!
> per se ja nicht schlecht, und nur zu befürworten, dann allerdings treffpunkt säntis bahn und dann säntis ost nach wasserauen mit schneesport gerätschaften
> 
> @ feri und volker -> schämt euch



ok märz schneesport 
mai mit bike


----------



## BonelessChicken (6. Januar 2009)

Ich versuche es diesmal einzurichten, bin sehr dran interessiert .


----------



## Altitude (6. Januar 2009)

Bitte nicht wieder wenn eins der grossen Festivals oder die Eurobike is...

dann wär ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (6. Januar 2009)

ich seh Don Reza ist schon wieder richtig motiviert, das freut mich.
sieh dir die Bilder im Tread "Biken in der Ostschweiz" an !
zurück zum Thema: 
Z`Morgä im alten Säntis und dann runter find ich eine super Idee, 
bin ich auch dabei ist aber Wetterabhängig ( kurzfristig )
und sonst im Mai mit zwei Rädern anstatt zwei Brettern !

der Aussenseiter


----------



## hoeckle (6. Januar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... da liegt bei dir ums haus rum noch schnee!
> per se ja nicht schlecht, und nur zu befürworten, dann allerdings treffpunkt säntis bahn und dann säntis ost nach wasserauen mit schneesport gerätschaften
> 
> @ feri und volker -> schämt euch


 
wieso? das war sehr liebevoll und ernstgemeint ohne jeglichen hintergedanken, zumindest bei mir, wie das bei volker aussieht....???

egal ob schnee- oder matschsport, ich freu mich...


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Januar 2009)

Altitude schrieb:


> Bitte nicht wieder wenn eins der grossen Festivals oder die Eurobike is...
> 
> dann wär ich auch dabei



wann ist gardasee und das festival bei euch!!??


----------



## versus (6. Januar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> liebevoll und ernstgemeint ohne jeglichen hintergedanken



ich kann ja gar nicht anders


----------



## Altitude (6. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wann ist gardasee und das festival bei euch!!??



bei "euch"??? - Fädd liegt in Franken in net im Norden bei den Fischköppen ;-)

Hier mal die "wichtigen Termine":
Bike Festival Riva : 30. April - 03. Mai 2009
European Handmade Bicycle Exhibition: 8. bis 10. Mai 2009
Bike Festival Willingen: 12. bis 14. Juni 2009
Eurobike: 2. bis 5. September 2009

wie wärs mit Mitte/ Ende Mai


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Januar 2009)

Altitude schrieb:


> bei "euch"??? - Fädd liegt in Franken in net im Norden bei den Fischköppen ;-)
> 
> Hier mal die "wichtigen Termine":
> Bike Festival Riva : 30. April - 03. Mai 2009
> ...



... schlaflos unter sätteln 30.07. - 02.08.09 nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Januar 2009)

Mitte/ Ende Mai

 wäre perfekt
 genaues datum folgt!!


----------



## zingel (7. Januar 2009)

dürfte diesmal klappen


----------



## [email protected] (7. Januar 2009)

*- off-topic - *

Ich bin vorher, beim planlosen surfen, auf folgendes Merlin-Bike gestossen, welches man für Sfr. 2'199.-- kaufen kann. Kenne selbst weder das Bike noch den Verkäufer. Wollte dies hier einfach mal "zur Info" loslassen. (Die echten Ti-freaks haben das bestimmt schon früher gesehen). 







Hier der Link zum Shop >MTB>ganz unten: http://www.veloonlineshop.ch/default.htm

- on topic - 

Nur, falls jemand als Eintrittskarte zum Ti-Treffen noch den nötigen Untersatz braucht.


----------



## zingel (8. Januar 2009)

Der Verkäufer ist nett, lässt sich die alten Kult-Bikes aber *sehr* gut bezahlen und sitzt desshalb schon seit Jahren drauf rum. Rahmen und Gabel ergäben eine schöne Basis, aber der Rest ist wild durcheinandergewürfelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (9. Januar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer ist nett, lässt sich die alten Kult-Bikes aber *sehr* gut bezahlen und sitzt desshalb schon seit Jahren drauf rum. Rahmen und Gabel ergäben eine schöne Basis, aber der Rest ist wild durcheinandergewürfelt.



sehe ich auch so...
 doch zum thema
*wieder sonntags nehme ich an, oder??
 wieder früh gegen 9 uhr??*


----------



## versus (9. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so...
> doch zum thema
> *wieder sonntags nehme ich an, oder??
> wieder früh gegen 9 uhr??*




gibts dann auch wieder so feinen kaffee ?


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> gibts dann auch wieder so feinen kaffee ?


 nur einen??


----------



## versus (9. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> nur *einen*??



*nach dem anderen*


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Januar 2009)

fein! 
 und die hoffnung das flo noch feines Brot mitnimmt und cluso bierchen aus seiner gegend  und bikespammer das müsli , da kann nur noch das Wetter mies sein....


----------



## Altitude (15. Januar 2009)

gibts etz scho nen fixen Termin?

wo ist das eigentlich?
hats wer nen Hoteltipp für mich?


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Januar 2009)

... hier ...

ciao
flo


----------



## hoeckle (15. Januar 2009)

da ich nicht direkt aus den bergen komme und endlich die nächtliche komodität meines reisemobils testen möchte, würde ich gerne vorher in der gegend ein wenig freireiten! 

gerne vorschläge auch per pn!

danke


----------



## versus (15. Januar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> da ich nicht direkt aus den bergen komme und endlich die nächtliche komodität meines reisemobils testen möchte, würde ich gerne vorher in der gegend ein wenig freireiten!
> 
> gerne vorschläge auch per pn!
> 
> danke



keine berge??? schau mal bei dir aus dem fenster die strasse längs 

unsere kommode stände dir natürlich wieder zur verfügung, wobei ich durchaus verstehen kann, dass du mal im p.m. nächtigen willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (15. Januar 2009)

... stell ich mir etwas unkommod vor,






so halbsitzend/stehend zu nächtigen.


----------



## hoeckle (15. Januar 2009)

flo, köstlich.....

nicht aus den bergen, lieber volker, war so gemeint, daß ich wohl einen tag vorher in der gegend bin.... tsstsstsss (ich sach nur i-2k...)


und habt ihr auch was hilfreiches bzgl. des freireitens zu vermelden.....???


----------



## zingel (15. Januar 2009)

leider kenn ich mich in dem Landesteil überhaupt nicht aus, aber hier findest du vielleicht was:
http://www.traildevils.ch/trails.php

...kommt denn deine biertrinkende Lady mit dem roten Liteville auch?


----------



## hoeckle (15. Januar 2009)

danke steph,

ist zwar nicht mein mädel, aber ich kann sie ja mal fragen ob sie lust dazu hätte. und wenn, kommt sie ohne LV und bringt ihr eigenes titan, was ich bis dahin fertig haben sollte...


----------



## versus (15. Januar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nicht aus den bergen, lieber volker, war so gemeint, daß ich wohl einen tag vorher in der gegend bin.... tsstsstsss (ich sach nur i-2k...)



ach sach bloss


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Januar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> da ich nicht direkt aus den bergen komme und endlich die nächtliche komodität meines reisemobils testen möchte, würde ich gerne vorher in der gegend ein wenig freireiten!
> 
> gerne vorschläge auch per pn!
> 
> danke


 oh wir könnten ein tag früher zusammen rocken gehen mit unseren 
 schweren geschossen  übernachten können sicher  ein paar leute bei mir !!
platz hats auch im hundezimmer
*datum folgt noch diese woche*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grumbledook (16. Januar 2009)

Na, da bin ich gespannt! (Wenn die Bremsen endlich mal kommen, ist dann auch mein mehr oder weniger geländegängiger Titanhobel endlich fertig und ich zumindest rein technisch bereit für das Treffen.)


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Januar 2009)

SONNTAG 24.Mai 2009
ti-treffen part 2


----------



## Altitude (16. Januar 2009)

Frangen kommt mit 2 Personen und 2 Marin TeamTi (1 von Litespeed / 1 von Lynskey)

(und wg. Samstags Trails rocken - klar packen wir halt das Zeuhs auch noch ein)


----------



## versus (16. Januar 2009)

für ein wenig dreckhopsen am sa. wäre ich ggf. auch zu haben.


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> für Ein Wenig Dreckhopsen Am Sa. Wäre Ich Ggf. Auch Zu Haben.



Kannst bei uns pennen!!!


----------



## zingel (16. Januar 2009)

meint ihr mit Dreckhopsen eher so Freeridetour oder richtig zur Sache mit 2m Drops? bei ersterem würden meine Fahreigenschaften wohl auch genügen.


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Januar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> meint ihr mit Dreckhopsen eher so Freeridetour oder richtig zur Sache mit 2m Drops? bei ersterem würden meine Fahreigenschaften wohl auch genügen.



2m drobs?? never leichtes freeriden und ich bin dabei


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Januar 2009)

_nochmals falls ihr matten etc zum pennen  habt massenlager im og (2 zimmer)bei mir
 doch für die die übernachten bitte noch anmelden, da das abendessen der wein, das bierchen ja genügen soll für alle!!_


----------



## versus (16. Januar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> meint ihr mit Dreckhopsen eher so Freeridetour oder richtig zur Sache mit 2m Drops? bei ersterem würden meine Fahreigenschaften wohl auch genügen.





Don Trailo schrieb:


> 2m drobs?? never leichtes freeriden und ich bin dabei



wenn es nach mir geht eher stüfchen bis stufen als drops - falls das feri nicht langweilig wird


----------



## Altitude (16. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> _nochmals falls ihr matten etc zum pennen  habt massenlager im og (2 zimmer)bei mir
> doch für die die übernachten bitte noch anmelden, da das abendessen der wein, das bierchen ja genügen soll für alle!!_



dann wär ich mal so verwegen und würde zwei nette stubenreine Franken (ein Weintrinker / ein Abstinenzler) anmelden...

aber für die Biertrinker unter euch bring ich gern einen oder zwei Kästen guten fränkischen Gerstensaft mit...

wie keine 2 m Drops - dann halt net - leichtes Freeriden liegt mir auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Kannst bei uns pennen!!!



 muss aber erst noch sehen, ob ich es wirklich an beiden tagen schaffe.


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Januar 2009)

was kann den ich so aus dem Land hinter dem Rhein mitbringen??


----------



## singlestoph (16. Januar 2009)

das ist dann wenn das 24stunden rennen in finale ligure ..... hmmmm... nixgut

s


----------



## hoeckle (16. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> falls das feri nicht langweilig wird


 

son quatsch. zum dropen langt es noch lange nicht..... ne gemütlich shutteln oder LANGSAM den berg rauftreten. wobei ich ersteres bevorzuge. und dann gemütlich bergabrollen....


http://www.traildevils.ch/trail.php?tid=152



dank stef hab ich das gefunden. das hört sich für mich gut an. reza? kennst du das?


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Januar 2009)

... ich kenn die ecke, wunderschön dort, südostseitig traumhafter blick ins rheintal. man konnte dort auch sehr befriedigend mit einem motorbetriebenen bike nach oben gelangen  am besten einzylindrig und mit weichen reifen :]


----------



## BonelessChicken (16. Januar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> http://www.traildevils.ch/trail.php?tid=152



mussichwohlauchsamstagschonkommen, mit Titanfully natürlich - isch hab' Rücken .


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Januar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... ich kenn die ecke, wunderschön dort, südostseitig traumhafter blick ins rheintal. man konnte dort auch sehr befriedigend mit einem motorbetriebenen bike nach oben gelangen  am besten einzylindrig und mit weichen reifen :]



oder die alte Stoss Ostrampe zum einrollen benutzen


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Januar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> son quatsch. zum dropen langt es noch lange nicht..... ne gemütlich shutteln oder LANGSAM den berg rauftreten. wobei ich ersteres bevorzuge. und dann gemütlich bergabrollen....
> 
> 
> http://www.traildevils.ch/trail.php?tid=152
> ...



genau das wollte ich mit dir machen feri!!!


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Januar 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> was kann den ich so aus dem Land hinter dem Rhein mitbringen??



werde noch ne wunschliste eröffnen 
das bier bringt schon mister Alex mit 
toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (17. Januar 2009)

der Samstag scheint vielversprechend!


----------



## hoeckle (17. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> genau das wollte ich mit dir machen feri!!!


 
klasse, dann haben wir das ja schon mal fix. freu mich schon darauf.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. Januar 2009)

ciao riders

das tönt ja super, kenn den Hirschberg FR sehr gut 
ambitionierte können die Abfahrt vom St.Anton gleich auch noch reinziehen
Start -Ziel vorzugsweise in Gais und die Appenzellerbahn schüttelt uns wieder hoch

Bikespammer aka der rote Baron


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2009)

bikespammer schrieb:


> ciao riders
> 
> das tönt ja super, kenn den Hirschberg FR sehr gut
> ambitionierte können die Abfahrt vom St.Anton gleich auch noch reinziehen
> ...



 hatte für den samstag eh auf dich und chriz gehofft ,als guide... super!!


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2009)

Ich habe ein kleines Verständigungsproblem. Das Ti-Treffen ist auf den Sonntag, 24.5. angesagt doch nun lese ich hier, dass der Samstag, 23.5. nun fast der interessantere Tag wird. Ich kann nur an einem der beiden Tage kommen. Natürlich möchte ich auch etwas fahren und nicht nur rumposen... Welchen Tag soll ich mir nun in die Agenda eintragen?


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich habe ein kleines Verständigungsproblem. Das Ti-Treffen ist auf den Sonntag, 24.5. angesagt doch nun lese ich hier, dass der Samstag, 23.5. nun fast der interessantere Tag wird. Ich kann nur an einem der beiden Tage kommen. Natürlich möchte ich auch etwas fahren und nicht nur rumposen... Welchen Tag soll ich mir nun in die Agenda eintragen?



 DEINE ENTSCHEIDUNG [email protected] 
 SAMSTAG IST DIE fs tour
 SONNTAG IST DAS *TI-TREFFEN *MIT TOUR!




 werde den samstag aber nicht damit fahren....soeben bekommen
 mein puls ist enorm hoch... denke BRAUCHE NUN EIN GLAS ROTWEIN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (19. Januar 2009)

FS-Tour..? ...ich hoffe du meinst damit *"front suspension"* ..ich hab nur Hardy's.

zum Wohl!
Stef


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> FS-Tour..? ...ich hoffe du meinst damit *"front suspension"* ..ich hab nur Hardy's.
> 
> zum Wohl!
> Stef




samstag bist du mit einem fully besser bedient, bin aber überzeugt das du das auch mit einem ht packst


----------



## Gorth (19. Januar 2009)

Hammergeiles Teil!
Hinterbau aus Alu/Carbon?


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2009)

Gorth schrieb:


> Hammergeiles Teil!
> Hinterbau aus Alu/Carbon?



 ja


----------



## Deleted 101478 (19. Januar 2009)

@zingel

wenn du so fährst wie der badbushido ist ein HT "null problemo" :d

würde mich freuen wenn er auch wieder mal in den Osten kommen würde !


----------



## zingel (19. Januar 2009)

den nehm ich natürlich mit!

..ich bin etwas weniger waghalsig als er ;-)


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Januar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> den nehm ich natürlich mit!
> 
> ..ich bin etwas weniger waghalsig als er ;-)


 ihr 2 könntet ja bei bikespammer pennen, damit er abend nicht so alleine ist oder alle bei mir andy??


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Januar 2009)

... und ganz ohne federung, fahrer und untersatz nicht mehr die jüngsten?


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Januar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... und ganz ohne federung, fahrer und untersatz nicht mehr die jüngsten?



die sonntagstour teil 1 kennst du ja , machen dieses jahr was ähnliches, in der mitte kannst du dich dann wieder absetzen und zuhause mit meiner frau kaffe trinken


----------



## zingel (20. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> d in der mitte kannst du dich dann wieder absetzen und zuhause mit meiner frau kaffe trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tifreak (22. Januar 2009)

Sackstark, wer da so alles kommt !!!!

@Willisauers: Eure Fahrtechnik langt schon , macht halt mehhhr spasssss
mit ein wenig Plüschness

Eine Bitte hätte ich noch ... :
HAWKPOWER, HAWKPOWER- beide Serottas mitnehmen- bitte, bitte!


Ich freu mich riesig, Sa und So. sind gesetzt!!!!!


Cu there, gruss tom


----------



## oldman (22. Januar 2009)

moin zusammen,

nachdem es anscheinend letztes jahr recht nett war, werde ich mich bemuehen, dieses mal auch dabei zu sein.
hoffe ja instaendig, dass der herr versus mir asyl gewaehrt...

jetzt muesste ich nur noch wissen, welches teil ich mitbringe - das xizang oder das kitsuma? das cinco ist wahrscheinlich fuer euer gelaende etwas ueberdimensioniert?

gruesse aus der goldenen stadt


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Januar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> nachdem es anscheinend letztes jahr recht nett war, werde ich mich bemuehen, dieses mal auch dabei zu sein.
> hoffe ja instaendig, dass der herr versus mir asyl gewaehrt...
> ...


 du wir rocken auch harte trails... doch die qual der wahl....


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> hoffe ja instaendig, dass der herr versus mir asyl gewaehrt...



davon kannst du ausgehen


----------



## oldman (22. Januar 2009)

ja, da freut sich doch mein kleines titanherz!!!
ich glaube, ich nehme das kitsuma, das war noch nie im lande der helvetier.


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Januar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> ja, da freut sich doch mein kleines titanherz!!!
> ich glaube, ich nehme das kitsuma, das war noch nie im lande der helvetier.




 wieder was zu befummeln, das ich nur von bildern kenne!


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> ja, da freut sich doch mein kleines titanherz!!!
> ich glaube, ich nehme das kitsuma, das war noch nie im lande der helvetier.



hatte ich erwähnt, dass die miete unserer couch (ist frei, nachdem feri im v8 schläft) in etwa 6 flaschen staropramen beträgt


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Januar 2009)

*die samstagtour ist dann hier*


----------



## oldman (26. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> hatte ich erwähnt, dass die miete unserer couch (ist frei, nachdem feri im v8 schläft) in etwa 6 flaschen staropramen beträgt



yessir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (26. Januar 2009)

cool, Schnee im Mai - Freude, Freude, Freude


----------



## zingel (26. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *die samstagtour ist dann hier*



das schaut ja aus wie bei uns


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Januar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> das schaut ja aus wie bei uns



und von mir zuhause nur 1 Radstunde entfernt


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Februar 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> und von mir zuhause nur 1 Radstunde entfernt



ja?? da müssen wir mal zusammen gegenüber im ländle rocken gehen... da kenne ich mich nicht so aus... sieht aber von der ferne immer ansprechend aus


----------



## nebeljäger (5. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> j... sieht aber von der ferne immer ansprechend aus



du irrst nicht dabei! Aber was ich heute quasi am vorüberfahren bei dir gesehen habe, scheint Waldtrailmässig auch recht genussvoll zu sein:

Nebeljäger goes Titustown:


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Februar 2009)

ja bei uns ist es schöööö
 schade das ich arbeiten musste und meine gastfreundschaft nicht unter beweis stellen durfte
 aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (5. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ja bei uns ist es schöööö
> schade das ich arbeiten musste und meine gastfreundschaft nicht unter beweis stellen durfte
> aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben



da hätte ich sicher im dunkeln heimfahren können...ohne Rückenwind

du, bei euch macht man kräftig höhenmeter


----------



## Don Trailo (2. März 2009)

hurra unsere trails sind fast schneefrei


----------



## grumbledook (3. März 2009)

Wird denn die Sonntagstour gefahrlos mit dem Crosser machbar sein?


----------



## Don Trailo (3. März 2009)

grumbledook schrieb:


> Wird denn die Sonntagstour gefahrlos mit dem Crosser machbar sein?





 gute frage ein paar pfade sind dabei
 aber ein versuch ist es wert oder?


----------



## ZeFlo (3. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> hurra unsere trails sind fast schneefrei



 ... aber nur bis übermorgen


----------



## Don Trailo (3. März 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... aber nur bis übermorgen



in der tat


----------



## versus (3. März 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... aber nur bis übermorgen



so siehts aus


----------



## [email protected] (3. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> hurra unsere trails sind fast schneefrei
> 
> 
> floibex schrieb:
> ...



Ist doch egal. Da kann man das Material endlich mal sinnvoll einsetzen, denn *Titan rostet nicht! *   

... und bis Ende Mai wird's bestimmt noch besser und wärmer werden.


----------



## Don Trailo (3. März 2009)

meine kleinigkeit hat einfach die schnauze voll vom schnee
 der winter war lang und schneereich, schön und gut>
aber ICH  bin ein sommermensch


----------



## hoeckle (3. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> meine kleinigkeit hat einfach die schnauze voll vom schnee
> der winter war lang und schneereich, schön und gut>
> aber ICH bin ein sommermensch


 
du sprichst mir aus der seele - gerade wo man auch das variantenfahren einstellen muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (4. März 2009)

ALTERNATIVE ZUM KAUFRAUSCH  IN ZH( TEILEBESCHLEUNIGER)


----------



## grumbledook (5. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> gute frage ein paar pfade sind dabei
> aber ein versuch ist es wert oder?



Naja, ich will das hier ja nicht gleich zu klump fahren


----------



## ZeFlo (5. März 2009)

... so lange du keinen superman seatgrab oder cancan damit springst, sollte das doch alles gehen


----------



## Altitude (5. März 2009)

gabs da nicht irgeno mal ein Video im Netz von son nem verrücken Ami, der mit nem Serotta-Crosser auf Bänke raufgesprungen ist und in Treppen mit nam Affenzahn reingesprungen ist...???


----------



## Deleted 101478 (5. März 2009)

@ grumbledook

das wäre aber genau das richtige Teil für diese Runde !


----------



## nebeljäger (5. März 2009)

Altitude schrieb:


> gabs da nicht irgeno mal ein Video im Netz von son nem verrücken Ami, der mit nem Serotta-Crosser auf Bänke raufgesprungen ist und in Treppen mit nam Affenzahn reingesprungen ist...???



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcfMt14abuE"]YouTube - Serotta cyclocross bike setup and ride photos[/ame]


----------



## berlin-mtbler (10. März 2009)

Altitude schrieb:


> gabs da nicht irgeno mal ein Video im Netz von son nem verrücken Ami, der mit nem Serotta-Crosser auf Bänke raufgesprungen ist und in Treppen mit nam Affenzahn reingesprungen ist...???



 Deshalb sind auch die Sattelstreben so verbogen ...


----------



## Don Trailo (11. April 2009)

Bekanntmachung
* die trails sind nun schneefrei *


----------



## nebeljäger (11. April 2009)

noch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (11. April 2009)

Na, ich hoffe doch der Winter ist vorbei!!!!


----------



## newone (13. April 2009)

Salut
Ich würde auch gern vorbei schauen und die eine (und vllt auch andere Tour) mitfahren.
Allerdings ist auch mein Bike komplett starr.
Welche Tage/Touren würden sich denn dann anbieten?
Vielleicht (wenn nicht zu viel Aufwand) einfach mal kurz nen Treffen-Verlauf-Plan in ein Posting packen, damit man mal ne Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Planung hat - Wäre super.
Gruß
Micha


----------



## hoeckle (13. April 2009)

bin das letzte jahr auch starr gefahren und das war alles problemlos (ja verkneift euch bilder und kommentare) fahrbar. und ich denke, daß die diesjährige tour nicht anders sein wird. zudem kann man sich ja am samstag austoben... ;-)


----------



## Don Trailo (13. April 2009)

ok löeute
 langsam brauchts das verbindliche (von euch )wegen übernachten food etc....

also der plan!
 samstag ist der sanktanton ride( mittwelschwere maschinen sind willkommen, grazy people fahren auch mit ht da runter, wie wir alle auch vor mehr als einer dekade.....
da trifft man sich um 12uhr in der st.galler city(st.gallen)genaue angaben zum samstag folgen auch per pm) unsere guide sind bikespammer und shithitter
 gemütliches warmfahren via landmark auf den stanton 
abends essen in degersheim vino und bier und nachtruhe
*sonntag das eigentliche titan-treffen *wie anno 08 in degersheim village
9 uhr frühstück bei uns und ca 11 uhr abfahrt zu einer 2 teiligen tour die mit starrgabel auch fahrbar ist( meine kordinaten per pm) ) anschliessend pasta ala ..... und chillen und dann ausklang...
 alles claro?


----------



## Deleted 101478 (13. April 2009)

ääähm, was ist eine mittwellschwerwee machineee ?    

 Andreas


----------



## ZeFlo (14. April 2009)

... 4t, 400cc, 1zyl, ca. 50 ps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (14. April 2009)

so maenner, melde mich mal von titanen treffen ab... termin passt leider nicht mehr. viel spass, ich versuche beim nächsten mal dabei zu sein.


----------



## Don Trailo (14. April 2009)

bikespammer schrieb:


> ääähm, was ist eine mittwellschwerwee machineee ?
> 
> Andreas


öhhhhhhhh, sagen wir zwischen 11.5 -14.5 kg mit federung am popo und vorne auch....


----------



## hoeckle (14. April 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> da trifft man sich um 12uhr in der st.galler city(st.gallen)genaue angaben zum samstag folgen auch per pm) unsere guide sind bikespammer und shithitter
> *gemütliches warmfahren via landmark auf den stanton*
> abends essen in degersheim vino und bier und nachtruhe


 

klar soweit! freu mich schon, nur - 


fällt shutteln aus???


----------



## Don Trailo (14. April 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> klar soweit! freu mich schon, nur -
> 
> 
> fällt shutteln aus???



 das ist ne easy auffahrt, voll gemütlich ohne stress!!


----------



## nebeljäger (14. April 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das ist ne easy auffahrt, voll gemütlich ohne stress!!



und ich sorg dafür das sie langsam bleibt....

btw.:

bin gerade dabei  vom Schnee "Abschied zu nehmen" ....siehe hier


----------



## Deleted 101478 (15. April 2009)

wenn interresse da ist, kann uns die appenzellerbahn schütteln und wir fahren stanton *und* kronberg !

der rote baron


----------



## Don Trailo (15. April 2009)

bikespammer schrieb:


> wenn interresse da ist, kann uns die appenzellerbahn schütteln und wir fahren stanton *und* kronberg !
> 
> der rote baron



oh das freut mich und feri


----------



## hoeckle (15. April 2009)

gefällt mir auch... hintergrund der frage war aber eher die sinnhaftigkeit den traktor einzupacken oder nicht...


----------



## Don Trailo (15. April 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> gefällt mir auch... hintergrund der frage war aber eher die sinnhaftigkeit den traktor einzupacken oder nicht...



du nennst dein ransom, oder ein traktor??
 natürlich mitnehmen


----------



## hoeckle (15. April 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> du nennst dein ransom, oder ein traktor??
> natürlich mitnehmen


 

nee reza - die frage lautete ransom oder traktor aka norco a-line...

aber jetzt kommt das ransom mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (15. April 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nee reza - die frage lautete ransom oder traktor aka norco a-line...:d
> 
> aber jetzt kommt das ransom mit...



gute wahl!


----------



## Don Trailo (20. April 2009)

*@ zingel!!!*
 tifreak meinte  aus deiner gegend kommen einige leute... was ist an seiner aussage dran??
 cheers


----------



## zingel (20. April 2009)

ciao Ragazzi! wir aus den Backwoods sind maximal zu dritt, wissen aber noch nicht genau an welchem/n Tag/en.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. April 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> ciao Ragazzi! wir aus den Backwoods sind maximal zu dritt, wissen aber noch nicht genau an welchem/n Tag/en.


 wissen ist doch alles im leben
bitte einfach frühzeitig das wissen weiterleiten, ok wegen pennen etc.


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Mai 2009)

*PEOPLE
also bald ist es soweit *


----------



## grumbledook (6. Mai 2009)

Muss aus technischen Gründen leider passen


----------



## Altitude (6. Mai 2009)

Jungs, Franken ist leider raus - ich "darf" die Möbel meiner Freundin in unsere neue Wohnung schleppen...


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Mai 2009)

sieht also   nach einem widersehen und 2-3 neuen gesichtern aus
@tifreak ist sicher samstag auch dabei
@[email protected]
 kommt ihr samstag morgen oder freitag zu abend?
@flo kommt sonntags?
die @wilisauer arbeiten noch an ihrem wissen
@oldman hat ja auch keine zeit
@nebeljäger wartet auf sein neues fully
@cluso wagt sich nicht mehr mit bauxit anzureisen
@dominique??
@singlestoph ist in finale
@cheggenberger?
@[email protected]?


----------



## versus (6. Mai 2009)

also sonntag bin ich ganz sicher dabei, samstag nur zu 90% sicher. wenn ich samstag mitfahre, dann kann ich erst morgens kommen.

freue mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (6. Mai 2009)

hi reza, samstag früh erst. freu mich schon.


----------



## cheggenberger (6. Mai 2009)

wann findet der ganze spass statt? finde das aktuelle datum nicht oder bin zu faul es zu suchen. bin dieses wochenende an einem kanukurs auf dem doubs, macht auch viel spass. christian


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Mai 2009)

... weiss noch gar nix  hab 'nen schwerstkranken vater und kann nur seeeehr kurzfristig planen. zudem gehts mir gerade nicht wirklich gut, vier wochen tägl. ins krankenhaus gehen und dem verfall fassunglos gegenüber stehen zehren etwas an der moral.  

so long 
flo


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Mai 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... weiss noch gar nix  hab 'nen schwerstkranken vater und kann nur seeeehr kurzfristig planen. zudem gehts mir gerade nicht wirklich gut, vier wochen tägl. ins krankenhaus gehen und dem verfall fassunglos gegenüber stehen zehren etwas an der moral.
> 
> so long
> flo


 kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen  flo
 viel power  wünsche ich dir und deinen lieben


----------



## [email protected] (12. Mai 2009)

Ich kann nur einen Tag freimachen und bin nun hin- und hergerissen ob ich am Samstag oder am Sonntag kommen soll. Die Samstags-Fully-Tour tönt sehr spannend und interessant, zumal ich die Gegend noch nicht wirklich kenne. Ausserdem fehlt da bestimmt noch ein 29er Fully...

Sonntag und Ti-Treffen war letztes Jahr echt der Hit und deshalb auch sehr verlockend... 

Hmmm....

Wie auch immer. ich komme einen Tag. Reise am Morgen an und fahre abends wieder zurück.


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2009)

also bei mir ist es jetzt auch definitiv. samstag wird es leider nix. 
bin bei einer hochzeit eingeladen und der lange nicht klare veranstaltungsort ist nun doch in reichweite...
also werde ich sonntag anreisen und werde vielleicht gleich mal viele espressi brauchen, damit ich auf touren komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (14. Mai 2009)

Ich werde am Sonntag in der Früh anreisen und bringe mal den titanigsten meiner Titanen mit. Freue mich schon auf die Freakshow .
Fehlt noch was aus deutschen Landen für's Frühstück?


----------



## nebeljäger (14. Mai 2009)

hab eben die Nachricht bekommen, dass es zu einer Verzögerung bei mienem Rahmen gekommen ist....

kann also max. mit unsaloonfähigem Stahl auftreten....oder ich besuch euch am Samstag mit dem Renner nach mind. 300 Tageskilometer....


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> hab eben die Nachricht bekommen, dass es zu einer Verzögerung bei mienem Rahmen gekommen ist....
> 
> kann also max. mit unsaloonfähigem Stahl auftreten....oder ich besuch euch am Samstag mit dem Renner nach mind. 300 Tageskilometer....




 nimm dein steel mit am sonntag !

@BonelessChicken
 habt ihr gutes bier für nach der tour??


----------



## versus (15. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @BonelessChicken
> habt ihr gutes bier für nach der tour??



du hast den  nach der frage vergessen


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Mai 2009)

... um bei dir in der nähe noch einen parkplatz zu finden wird man(n) wohl sonntach früh so gegen 0400h anreisen müssen


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Mai 2009)

für dich hats immer 12.5qm  flo


----------



## BonelessChicken (15. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @BonelessChicken
> habt ihr gutes bier für nach der tour??



Aber hallo!
Erdinger Alkoholfrei z.B. 
Naja, das schmeckt zwar nicht schlecht für ein Alkoholfreies, aber ich bringe auch richtiges Bier mit .


----------



## tifreak (16. Mai 2009)

Geil - ich freu mich auf beide Tage

Wann und wo starten wir samstags??? oder steht das schon in einem Post weiter hinten?

Bis dann


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Mai 2009)

tifreak schrieb:


> Geil - ich freu mich auf beide Tage
> 
> Wann und wo starten wir samstags??? oder steht das schon in einem Post weiter hinten?
> 
> Bis dann


 hi tom
 hoffe bikespammer sagt uns noch ort und zeit
 denke gegen mittag???


----------



## Deleted 101478 (19. Mai 2009)

aaaalso !
am Samstag um 11uhr starten wir am HB Gais
fahren hoch auf den Schwäbrig, runter in die Landmark, hoch auf den St.Anton
und dann *richtig* runter nach Altstätten.
dann mit dem Appenzeller Bähnli zurück nach Gais
für diejenigen die den "Läübli Trail noch nie gefahren sind, das ist eine gemütliche 
All-Mountain Tour. Mindestens 2 Kettenblätter sind von Vorteil !

freu mich auf euch
Bikespammer aka der rote Baron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (20. Mai 2009)

fein fein


----------



## [email protected] (20. Mai 2009)

Es hat sich bei mir nun auch entschieden. Am Samstag stehen nun Mittelalter- und Ritter-Spiele mit dem Göttibueb auf dem Programm. 

Ich komme also nur am Sonntag, dafür mit meinem KISH-Titan-29er-Schätzchen. 

09:00 zum Frühstück im Garten?  mitbringen?


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Mai 2009)

aloha [email protected] 
viel spass im mittelalter

9 uhr früstück im garten jawohl
gibts bei dir ne spezialität das passt für den morgenmagen??


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Mai 2009)

... entweder ich komme zum nachmittags kafi so gegen 15h oder mit dreckigem stahl zum frühstück um danach, dank mitgeführtem 25.000 kartenmaterial, nach 15min auffahrt mit hochrotem kopf und b(w)einkrämpfen wieder abzubiegen 

saletti
flo


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Mai 2009)

um 16 uhr gibts pasta und die runde ist echt zahm

 mir werden nämlich der body  von samstag schon weh tun


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2009)

ich versuche trotz hochzeit (nein, nicht meine) am samstag einigermassen pünktlich zu sein. wann ist denn in etwa mit dem tourstart zu rechnen?

sollte ich zu spät kommen, werde ich es mir einfach mit flo, der dann hoffentlich ohne b(w)einkrampf in rezas gartenliege fläzt, gemütlich machen und mich auf die pasta freuen


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Mai 2009)

... hochzeiten werden überbewertet.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Mai 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... hochzeiten werden überbewertet.



oh ja sollen wir über unsere eigene  reden??
*tourstart sonntag  11h-11:30h*


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... hochzeiten werden überbewertet.



...15 min bergauf fahren auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> oh ja sollen wir über unsere eigene  reden??
> *tourstart sonntag  11h-11:30h*



also das sollte ich auf jeden fall schaffen


----------



## hoeckle (20. Mai 2009)

@versus

das hoffe ich stark.... bin ab freitag mittag auf ner goaparty - und werde samstag pünklichst da sein... vlt nicht anwesend aber da...  

das sind ja humane startzeiten  bringe noch tiroler speck zum frühstück am sonntag mit.

bin ja sehr gespannt wie unterschiedlich die interpretation von gemütlich ausfällt. habe zwar die letzten tage 5000hm gemacht - offensichtlich aber in die falsche richtung.... 

wie auch immer, wird bestimmt sehr spaßig...


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Mai 2009)

oh ich liebte es früher an goa und rave partys zugehen und oh wunder mein körper und geist  hat mir (fast)alles verziehen


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> aloha [email protected]
> viel spass im mittelalter
> 
> 9 uhr früstück im garten jawohl
> gibts bei dir ne spezialität das passt für den morgenmagen??



Nein, ich komme aus einer kullinarischen Tieffliegerzone... bei uns sind derzeit nur überfahrene Igel Spezialität...   s'ist besser, wenn ich nur mein Bike mitbringe. Das sieht auch auf nüchternen Magen noch gut aus!


----------



## zingel (22. Mai 2009)

so! ...nun ist's definitiv ...wir kommen zu zweit am Sonntag und erhöhen den 
Altersschnitt der Ti's ein wenig.

freu mich! ...endlich klappt's mal!


----------



## oldman (22. Mai 2009)

okay Maedels, 
viel Spass Euch allen,wuensche Euch gutes Wetter und gute Trails.
Vllt schaffe ich es ja naechstes Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (23. Mai 2009)

Krützi tsämme..

hoffe ihr habt morgen einen Ti_würdig schönen Tag...

freu mich schon auf Sonntag....und der Altersschnitt wird noch etwas nach oben gehen...


----------



## Fezza (23. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen (oder eba: grüäzi mitänand) freue mich für euch, dass ihr heute ein Traumwetter habt! geniesst das Wochenende auf Ti und segnet uns (die daheimgebliebenen) mit vielen, schönen Bildern!! vielleicht schaffe ich es auch einmal..... Gruss aus dem nahen Ausland


----------



## Blumenhummer (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich wünsche Euch von Herzen ein schönes Wochenende und tolles Wetter. Habt ganz viel Spaß!

Sonnige Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald!


Volker


----------



## -odi- (23. Mai 2009)

Unfallfreies Wochenende!!!


----------



## versus (23. Mai 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> so! ...nun ist's definitiv ...wir kommen zu zweit am Sonntag und erhöhen den
> Altersschnitt der Ti's ein wenig.
> 
> freu mich! ...endlich klappt's mal!



schön, dass ihr beide kommt 

freue mich schon auf morgen und wünsche den enduristen für heute auch schon gutes gelingen beim berg runterfedern


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Mai 2009)

hallo ! back from country.... geile endurostrecke.... wie sind alle heil zurück
 bilder folgen ( nicht vom trail, da waren wir zu beschäftigt
 nun duschen, essen, chillen und bilder laden nachts
 wetter sonne 26 grad
 wie auch morgen!!
bis dann volx


----------



## zingel (23. Mai 2009)

*es wär wohl zu schön gewesen mit euch!* 

...ein Kollege hat mich heute gut 1000Hm am Stück auf die Rigi raufgeschleppt 












während der sehr geilen Abfahrt halb unten trafen wir zufällig noch ein Paar hausgemachte Lebkuchen...




...mit Blick zurück..






*ich hab also durchaus so meine Erwartungen an den morgigen Tag!*


----------



## Blumenhummer (23. Mai 2009)

Lebkuchen mit Sahne?


----------



## hoeckle (23. Mai 2009)

dann dir, lieber steph, viel vergnügen auf der altherrenrunde mit vielen caffe coretto zum start....


----------



## zingel (23. Mai 2009)

ich kenn nur Kafi-Zwätschge! ...coretto hört sich aber auch gut an ...ist das ein Liköör? 







Blumenthal schrieb:


> Lebkuchen mit Sahne?



ja was denn sonst? 
...es handelt sich hier um backfrischen, leicht gekühlten, luftig-feuchten Kuchen, der zart im Munde zergeht! 


...und nicht um nen Billig-Aldi-Karton!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (23. Mai 2009)

... habt ihr ein glück 







































das ich euch nicht wieder auf rentnerrunde einbremse  
komme wohl erst zum an der pasta riechen am nachmittag, muss morgen früh noch dringend  ins büro da mich seit gestern 'nen klitzekleiner magendarmvirus plagt :kotz:


----------



## Blumenhummer (23. Mai 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> ja was denn sonst?



Das ist natürlich auch wieder wahr...

@floibex: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 101478 (23. Mai 2009)

*jaaaa und GUT, GIBT`S DIE SCHWEIZER BAUERN !*


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Mai 2009)

sorry volx
 die tollen bilden folgen dann heute..
 NUN hab......ich zu tun 
das frühstück vorbereiten für die jungs die kommen


----------



## schlaffe wade (24. Mai 2009)

da wünsche ich doch gutes gelingen und allen viel spaß ! 
vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten mal mit titan.....


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Mai 2009)

... kantonale gartenschau st. gallen, aussenstelle degersheim mit der sonderschau zum thema "voralpiner gartenbau an hängen der exposition süd-ost"


























































wie gesagt, nur ein teaserli 

es kommt noch mehr, besonders der titus und der eriksen waren von paparazzis dicht umlagert 

hier die meerberger variante dieser doch manchmal nervigen truppe, extra aus innsbruck angereist ...






ciao
flo


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Mai 2009)

SUPER FLO!¨



 die  sonnen war heiss.... ab gings in die wälder















auf wiesen 



und strasse




auch mal pause( nicht nur für die raucher..)












und so war der schöne tag bald wieder geschichte!


----------



## Shithitter (24. Mai 2009)

War ein super Tag heute!
Ich hab mich diskret mit meinem Rollplastik im Hintergrund gehalten & kräftig den Auslöser gedrückt.

Die Fotos der Edelmetallausfahrt findet ihr unter:

http://picasaweb.google.ch/soulridepilots/TITreff#


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Mai 2009)

muss man sich sorgen machen bei dem jungen mann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shithitter (24. Mai 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> muss man sich sorgen machen bei dem jungen mann?




Dieser verantwortungsvolle junge Mann trägt die notwendige Schutzausrüstung um ein Klosterbräu in der Bügelflasche zu konsumieren


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Mai 2009)

Shithitter schrieb:


> Dieser verantwortungsvolle junge Mann trägt die notwendige Schutzausrüstung um ein Klosterbräu in der Bügelflasche zu konsumieren


 und danke für die fotos unterwegs


----------



## nebeljäger (24. Mai 2009)

liebe Titanen und "imhintergrundplastiker"..

danke euch für meine liebevolle Aufnahme als quasi Frischling. Hat total Spass gemacht heute!
Besonderen Dank an Master Don für die Bewirtung(grenzgeniale Pasta) und Sightseeing Tour über die Degersheimer Hügeli...ich liebe diese Gegend...

eine würdige Jungernfahrt für meinen Untersatz....


----------



## BonelessChicken (24. Mai 2009)

Yep, da hat heute wirklich ALLES gepasst. Vielen Dank nochmal an die Gastgeber . War richtig klasse. Schön, daß auch Flo kurz Zeit gefunden hatte vorbeizuschauen - trotz widriger Umstände .


----------



## versus (24. Mai 2009)

ich bin auch wieder zurück und habe es leider noch nicht geschafft die bilder runterzuladen. ein dickes dankeschön an unsere gastgeber und an den rest der truppe für eine sehr gelungenen bike-tag


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Mai 2009)

bitte die herren  war uns eine ehre 
euch als gäste zu haben
das pastarezept folgt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (25. Mai 2009)

au ja, das titanene Pastarezept....unbedingt preisgeben!

Bei der Gelegenheit sollten wir uns noch bei Don's besseren Hälfte bedanken! 

Bemerkenswert wie sie unserem technischen Geschwätz in Zen-artiger Gelassenheit gegenüberstand und die Casa auf Hochglanz hielt...


----------



## versus (25. Mai 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> muss man sich sorgen machen bei dem jungen mann?



mein lieblingssatz gestern von steph, als er den "jungen herrn" mit seinem helm anschaute:
"jetzt weiss ich auch, warum mich die leute immer so komisch anschauen"


----------



## versus (25. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> bitte die herren  war uns eine ehre
> euch als gäste zu haben
> das pastarezept folgt!



ich glaube einen besseren "showroom" für so einen anlass als euren garten kann man sich kaum vorstellen


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ich glaube einen besseren "showroom" für so einen anlass als euren garten kann man sich kaum vorstellen



*grazie!! *und ihr wisst ja... nach dem 2. mal ist es tradition und wir werden das nun jahrlich machen...
* la ricetta* ca 5-6 pers.

5-6 knoblauchzehen, 1 grosse zwiebel> 2-3 roter chilly( am liebsten scharfer aus thailand oder mexico dünsten 

ein grosse büchse pelati dazu und tom-konzentrat , salz, pfeffer , italienische gewürze frisch oder die getrocknete supermischung aus der migros auf kochen 2-3 std.am schluss ca 200 gramm ricotta einrühren,  finito e buon appetito
bei der pasta mag ich kleine firmen aus italia


----------



## zingel (25. Mai 2009)

*mhmmm.. *da kriegt man gleich wieder Appetit!

auch von unserer Seite nochmals ein *herzliches Dankeschön!* ..das war wieder mal einer dieser Tage!


----------



## newsboy (25. Mai 2009)

wäre ich doch auch auf einen sprung vorbeigekommen. war eh gerade in der gegend. sieht sehr "amächelig" aus... bikes, garten, pasta, schuhwerk und auch die positionierung der kieselsteine. 

a.


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Mai 2009)

... ja, dann hättest du auch zwei gabelschäfte in empfang nehmen können.


----------



## hoeckle (25. Mai 2009)

reza, dir und deiner liebstenmöchte ich nocheinmal danken für eure besondere gastfreunschaft, die ich sehr genossen habe.



eine wetterfeste permanente installation....








quasi noch im windelalter....































der freundliche mod von nebenan......


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Mai 2009)

top bilder
 fein fein fein


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Mai 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:
			
		

> berlin-mtbler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > toller Garten
> ...



:thumbs:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (25. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> au ja, das titanene Pastarezept....unbedingt preisgeben!
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit sollten wir uns noch bei Don's besseren Hälfte bedanken!
> 
> Bemerkenswert wie sie unserem technischen Geschwätz in Zen-artiger Gelassenheit gegenüberstand und die Casa auf Hochglanz hielt...



zitat meiner gattin....

Danke Nebeljäger für's Kompliment! Ist ja auch bestimmt ganz lieb gemeint, aber mich schauderts fast ein wenig, als was ich da offenbar wahrgenommen wurde: 
Das technikignorante Heimchen am Herd!!! Deshalb möchte ich hier gleich die Gelegenheit nutzen, um 4 Dinge klar zu stellen:

1. Ja, ich kann den Reiz von Titan erkennen, sonst würde ich keinen Ehering aus diesem Material tragen.
2. Ja, ich kann den Reiz von speziellen Bikes erkennen, sonst hätte ich selbst vermutlich ein 08/15-Modell und nicht einen Rahmen aus den USA importieren müssen, um zu bekommen, was ich suchte.
3. Nein, ich kann trotz 1. und 2. nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wie man bikemässig so versessen sein kann, um sich stundenlang in Bike-Foren aufzuhalten und an Forentreffen stundenlang über Bikes zu diskutieren. (Das Prinzip davon verstehe ich aber hingegen wieder sehr gut; man sieht unserem Garten vermutlich an, dass ich mich stundenlang in Garten-Foren aufhalte und noch viel mehr Zeit im Garten selbst verbringe )
4. Nein, ich kann den Reiz daran, die Casa auf Hochglanz zu bringen und zu halten, nicht erkennen, aber was sein muss, muss halt sein...

Nix für Ungut und Gruss 
Don Trailo's bessere (oder zumindest andere) Hälfte...
 

...und trotz allem findet sie uns ne sehr angenehme ( wenn auch leicht verückte)gemeinschaft


----------



## versus (25. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> 4. Nein, ich kann den Reiz daran, die Casa auf Hochglanz zu bringen, nicht erkennen, aber was sein muss, muss halt
> sein...



 bei dem thema habe ich einiges fettnapfpotential vermutet  

ich denke es war so gemeint, dass wir uns bestens versorgt gefühlt haben und auch ein dutzend staubige biker mit tropfende trikots kein erkennbares chaos in euer stilvolles heim bringen konnten. ich denke wer deine liebste kennengelernt hat, wird wohl kaum den eindruck vom heimchen am herd haben


----------



## newsboy (25. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ... fettnapfpotential
> 
> wer deine liebste kennengelernt hat, wird wohl kaum den eindruck vom heimchen am herd haben



ich würde keine wort mehr ohne anwalt verlieren... 

ihr werdet euch ja auch aufgeführt haben! 

a.

@flo: du bist mir auch früh...


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Mai 2009)

alles halb so wild meine lieben

 und nein solche gäste hat man gerne zum bewirten!
 ob mann oder frau 
@ newsboy.... dein avatar........


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Mai 2009)

... der eidgen. dipl. bügelbierflaschen flaschen tester wollte sie nicht mitnehmen. 

 jetzt schickst du mir halt deine adresse per pn, das wird schon.


----------



## versus (25. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @ newsboy.... dein avatar........



 

ich war gerade wüst am tippen, aber der don hat eigentlich alles gesagt


----------



## hoeckle (25. Mai 2009)

so noch ein paar brauchbare bilder gefunden...














und hier die knipsende meute.. edith sagt das nicht gut..


----------



## Deleted 101478 (25. Mai 2009)

dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen,

ein *riesiges Dankeschön* an Flurina und Reza für Ihre 
perfekte Bewirtung und grosszügige Gastfreundschaft !
war wunderschön in so einer gemütlichen Runde den Sonntag zu verbringen.


----------



## singlestoph (25. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> und hier die knipsende meute.. edith sagt das nicht gut..



wuaaaaa


geiles bild ich musste leider aluplastik fahren an dem wochenende titan in 29" uns singlespeedfähig hab ich leider nicht im stall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (26. Mai 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> wuaaaaa
> 
> 
> geiles bild ich musste leider aluplastik fahren an dem wochenende titan in 29" uns singlespeedfähig hab ich leider nicht im stall



 HOFFE DU HATTEST SPASS IN FINALE!!! nächstes jahr wieder  bei uns stoph
 falls du finale fährst gib vor den termin laut


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> zitat meiner gattin....



mannomann Nebeljäger du bischt a Dolm...wieder mal voll rein in den Napf...sorry....!

wie kann ich das wieder gut machen?....z.B. Reza öfters zu einer Tour entführen?

irre Fotos; hoeckle! Danke!


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Mai 2009)

... wir hatten ja auch noch das glück des wetters....
 nun ist wieder alltag eingekehrt und auch ein schuss unwetter




 cheerio jungs


----------



## singlestoph (26. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> HOFFE DU HATTEST SPASS IN FINALE!!! nächstes jahr wieder  bei uns stoph
> falls du finale fährst gib vor den termin laut




ich fahr finale auf jeden fall wieder wie und ob inteam weiss ich noch nicht

mit besserer vorbereitung, schlafen, (nicht bis morgens um halbsieben vor der abfahrt beiks zusammenbauen) guter betreuung und ohne 4 stündige singletrailtour am freitag müsste eigentlich ein platz in den top ten drinliegen, mit schaltung eventuell noch mehr aber dann wirds langsam blöde und dann müsst ich wohl den ganzen winter durchtrainieren

s


----------



## zingel (27. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ...und auch ein schuss unwetter



jetzt haben auch die eingetrockneten Goldfische wieder ihren Spass!


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Mai 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> jetzt haben auch die eingetrockneten Goldfische wieder ihren Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Hat jemand rein zufällig folgende Bikebrille bei Reza herrenlos rumliegen gesehen:
Briko Stinger
grauer Rahmen
bläuliche Gläser

Die ist mir seit dem Treffen irgendwie abgängig .
DANKE für entsprechende Infos


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Juni 2009)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Hat jemand rein zufällig folgende Bikebrille bei Reza herrenlos rumliegen gesehen:
> Briko Stinger
> grauer Rahmen
> ...


im und ums haus habe ich nichts gefunden


----------



## BonelessChicken (4. Juni 2009)

Danke für's Nachschauen. Dann muß ich die Möglichkeiten 2 und 3 nochmal genauer prüfen.


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2009)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Danke für's Nachschauen. Dann muß ich die Möglichkeiten 2 und 3 nochmal genauer prüfen.


Während der Tour hattest Du sie noch.





Lieber spät als nie: Auch von mir VIELEN DANK an Herrn und Frau Don Trailo für die freundliche Organisation! Das war super! Hat alles gepasst. Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!


----------



## BonelessChicken (4. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Während der Tour hattest Du sie noch.



Nicht ganz, das ist zwar das gleiche Modell, aber gesucht wird mein zweites Exemplar mit grauem Rahmen und blau verspiegelten Gläsern.
Aber Danke für das Foto


----------



## shutupandride (18. November 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> muss man sich sorgen machen bei dem jungen mann?



ähem, wem gehört der serotta t´max im hintergrund?
größe? verkäuflich? 
Danke!


----------



## Don Trailo (18. November 2009)

DER DEAL GING AN DIESEN WUNDERBAREN TAG ÜBER DIE BÜHNE..ÄHHHHH GARTEN....
ZINGEL.....



zingel schrieb:


> *1991 Serotta T-Max*


----------



## singlestoph (18. November 2009)

tmax schwarz mit mag 20 3/4steuersatz (obere mutter fehlt - noch) 48cm sitzrohrlänge könnt/würd ich vielleicht

falls interesse mach ich bilder

rahmen wie auf bild aber grösser und mit intakten aufkleber, dafür gebrauchsspuren an der kettenstrebe


----------



## shutupandride (18. November 2009)

ja ja, natürlich.
sorry für den missbrauch des threads, don.
zingel: glückwunsch!
stoph: ist mir leider zu klein, ich will auch ein bisschen damit fahren. trotzdem danke!


----------



## zingel (18. November 2009)

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (18. November 2009)

mir ist der 18er eigentlich zu klein ma schaun was sich im dachstock noch so alles ........... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## shutupandride (21. November 2009)

ja, dann schau mal.
v.a. nach alt, starr, stahl, 20/21"
dein stumpjumper comp zb


----------



## Don Trailo (30. November 2009)

der garten soll nun zur ruhe kommen und sich fürs 2010er treffen freuen











saluti a tutti


----------



## nebeljäger (30. November 2009)

auch so schöööön der Giardino.... freu mich schon darauf!

und 2011 vielleicht hier:


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Januar 2010)

titanfrei aber wir sind schon wieder in der planung






Die Seligkeit eines Augenblicks
Verlängert  das Glück um viele Tage

_japanisches  zitat_


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. Januar 2010)

@Don Trailo: Tolle Bilder...


----------



## Deleted 101478 (3. Januar 2010)

heute in Altstätten einen wirklich betagten Herrn mit einem Merlin Rennrad getroffen !
da musste ich unweigerlich an die TITANEN denken, mit denen ich im Mai 
zusammen sein durfte.

Euch allen ein gutes neues Jahr

dä Bikespammer


----------



## Fezza (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo Don

Da du mich schon aufgefordert hast, an eurem Treffen 2010 teilzunehmen, wollt ich fragen, ob du allenfalls schon eine Vorauswahl an Daten getroffen hast, um das Treffen 2010 durchzuführen?

Danke

Gruss Fezza


----------



## singlestoph (19. Januar 2010)

gerne nicht am 3/4juli http://eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=32403

auch nicht am 17. 18. april http://www.kulamula.it/

achwennsgeht nicht 23.24.mai http://www.24hfinale.com/24h/
http://www.e-h-b-e.eu/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=55&Itemid=60&lang=de

auchnicht 4-8. august http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/

wenns geht

weil titan zum rumzeigen hätt ich ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2010)

ja stoph
 danke will dich natürlich dabeihaben
 daten folgen sobald ich weiss wenn ich weg bin....


----------



## singlestoph (19. Januar 2010)

was? du machst das treffen wenn du weg bist?
campieren im geröll vor dem haus?
hmmm


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2010)

ne werde noch kuren gehen
 weiss nicht ob es sich danach mehr  lohnt
 nach cremona gehe ich ev auch stoph


----------



## Fezza (19. Januar 2010)

... sofern er uns den Haustürschlüssel da lässt.....

Ok, super, freu mich, und werd mich bemühen, die laaaaange Anreise richtig zu koordinieren


----------



## zingel (19. Januar 2010)

vom 21.Juni bis 9.Juli hab ich Prüfungen 
und am 12. Juni haben wir in Albstadt was zu regeln.


----------



## singlestoph (19. Januar 2010)

cremona ist nett aber flach, da kann man auch mit dem quervelo....
richtig mountainbiken (also richtigrichtig) ist dann schon eher in finale
ich hab das gefühl dass die ganzen italienischen 24h rennen einen besuch wert sind , wegen der stimmung und den fahrern  , egal wie die strecke ist ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> cremona ist nett aber flach, da kann man auch mit dem quervelo....
> richtig mountainbiken (also richtigrichtig) ist dann schon eher in finale
> ich hab das gefühl dass die ganzen italienischen 24h rennen einen besuch wert sind , wegen der stimmung und den fahrern  , egal wie die strecke ist ....



das stimmt stoph
wenn ich vor finale aufhöre zu rauchen, nimm mich und meine karre mit

der treff ist  metta maggio  denke ich
genaues folgt noch
tag davor wieder endurotrailen... aber ohne michm sonst bin ich wieder schlaf am treff


----------



## Fezza (19. Januar 2010)

perfetto, grazie.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (19. Januar 2010)

ooh ja, bitte bitte am Sa. wieder ein wenig Freireiten !
ich lass mir was einfallen, z.B. den Fürst im Ländle erschrecken !

bis dann der rote Baron


----------



## singlestoph (19. Januar 2010)

ich nehm an, dass das weisse seatkillermobil mitkommt undwahrscheinlich so wies aussieht noch ein PW weil wahrscheinlich sowieso zuviele leute mitkommen wollen






der seat hatte achsbruch nachdem er versucht hat uns zu rammen


----------



## versus (19. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> danke will dich natürlich dabeihaben



ich natürlich auch - falls mein autoradio ausfällt


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ich natürlich auch - falls mein autoradio ausfällt






so wie ich das sehe. geht nur ein wochenende im mai

SONNTAG 15. MAI 2010 ab 9.30h-11.30h zmorgeässa...dann auf die pferde.




 alles klar?!


----------



## Catsoft (19. Januar 2010)

Das könnte passen... (Wenn ich mit meinen hässlichen Kisten überhaupt bei dir auftauchen darf  )


----------



## newsboy (19. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> SONNTAG 15. MAI 2010 ab 9.30h-11.30h
> 
> alles klar?!



samstag 15. oder sonntag 16.5.?


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> so wie ich das sehe. geht nur ein wochenende im mai
> 
> SONNTAG 15. MAI 2010 ab 9.30h-11.30h zmorgeässa...dann auf die pferde.
> 
> ...





da liegt doch noch schnee bei dir 

kommtvermutlichvorbehaltlichblablabla
flo


----------



## hoeckle (19. Januar 2010)

jahaa... freu mich schon! kulinarisch irgendwelche gelüste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2010)

sonntag 16.5.
ti treff
 15.5 die rotebaronrunde mit den fullys

 oh ferri trinke kein bier mehr


----------



## hoeckle (19. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> 15.5 die rotebaronrunde mit den fullys
> 
> oh ferri trinke kein bier mehr


 

habe keines mehr, darf man auch altersgerecht, auch mit dem pedelec mit, muss es ohne hin für flo mitbringen...  

und ich meinte in der tat etwas zu essen!


----------



## Fezza (20. Januar 2010)

....Wir haben verlängertes Wochenende (irgendein Feiertag) und natürlich Frau-Hund-Familien-Erholungstage gebucht 
VERDAMMT!!!


----------



## Altitude (20. Januar 2010)

Jungs - Frangen ist wieder mal raus - meine Frau lyncht mich wenn ich drei Wochen nach der voraussichtlichen Geburt meiner Tochter in die Schweiz fahre...

...schon der obligatorische Arbeits-Termin am Gardasee ist für dieses Jahr in Gefahr 

lasst's rocken - macht der schweizer Zoll bei nem Kasten fränkisches Bier per UPS irgendwelche Probleme???


----------



## versus (20. Januar 2010)

klingt gut für mich, wenn ich auch gleich was ähnliches wie flo gedacht habe


----------



## oldman (20. Januar 2010)

Mist, bin dann auch raus! Am 08.05. will ich den Gäsbock fahren und am 29.05. den König des Böhmerwaldes.
Ein dritter, wochenendfüllender Biketermin im Mai ist da nicht möglich....
schade


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Januar 2010)

Wir können auch im juni.....
WEGEN DER SCHNEEANGST
 OBWOHL 09 HATTEN WIR NE WOCHE SPÄTER ZIEMLICH HEISS


----------



## Fezza (20. Januar 2010)

Fezza schrieb:


> ....Wir haben verlängertes Wochenende (irgendein Feiertag) und natürlich Frau-Hund-Familien-Erholungstage gebucht
> VERDAMMT!!!



Selig sind di dummen, denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun.... bin ein Wochenende später weg, sollte also am 16. können


----------



## versus (20. Januar 2010)

juni finde ich auch gut. sehe mich jetzt schon auf der terrasse sitzen und eins, zwei bierchen nach der tour trinken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (20. Januar 2010)

neues datum!!!12/13juni
 flo bitte lösche den rest
 das könnte verwirren


----------



## Altitude (20. Januar 2010)

da hab ich zeit


----------



## zingel (20. Januar 2010)

am 12. ist das Retro-Klassik-Rennen in Albstadt ...dann kann ich am Samstag ja schon wieder nicht zum Freireiten


----------



## versus (20. Januar 2010)

das wird so eingetragen


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Januar 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> am 12. ist das Retro-Klassik-Rennen in Albstadt ...dann kann ich am Samstag ja schon wieder nicht zum Freireiten



kannst auch sonst mal kommen zu freireiten stef- bei mir pennen und wir machen noch einen schönen film
 aber sonntag dabei??


----------



## tifreak (20. Januar 2010)

Oh das wird allerpornösest

Freu mich dann schon mal auf die Freireitenden Will(d)isauer - Termin kann 

man ja dann abmachen - Trail schlag ich mal eine feine  Läubliwegextraplus

runde vor, hab da auch schon einen Guide im Kopf

Ti-Treff ist gesetzt - bis dann leude

Gruss Bügelflaschentester


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (20. Januar 2010)

mann, das wird aber eng mit dem liefertermin.... 

reza, wenn wir am samstag wieder die rote laterne tragen, darf ich deine gastfreundschaft wieder in anspruch nehmen?


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> neues datum!!!12/13juni
> flo bitte lösche den rest
> das könnte verwirren



... vergiss es! 
die sollen ruhig sehen wie planlos du bist  mitten im winter zum ti treffen einzuladen 

@ ferilec 
zum neuen termin wäre ich vermutlich sehr wohl abwärtsorientiert ausgerüstet 

saletti
flo


----------



## hoeckle (20. Januar 2010)




----------



## Don Trailo (20. Januar 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> mann, das wird aber eng mit dem liefertermin....
> 
> reza, wenn wir am samstag wieder die rote laterne tragen, darf ich deine gastfreundschaft wieder in anspruch nehmen?



naturalmente sei benvenuto


----------



## hoeckle (20. Januar 2010)

fein, freu mich! Grazie


----------



## FZ40 (20. Januar 2010)

Salute.
Ich würde mich dann wohl auch mal in die Schweiz trauen und am Treffen teilnehmen.
Allerdings wohl erst Samstag Abend zum "Après Bike" und dann zur TI Ausfahrt. Wäre zwar auch ein schöner Anlass mein Genius mal in der Gruppe auszuführen, doch kann ich Samstag Mittag leider nicht, da ich Freitag auf ner Hochzeit in Berlin bin...
Aber wenigstens sollte das neue Projekt bis dahin fertig sein 

By the way, gibts da ein Hotel oder ne Pension in der Nähe (bzw. Taxireichweite) oder einen geselligen und geduldigen Gastgeber, der samstags dann ebenfalls länger sitzen bleibt? 

Hopp Schwiz


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Januar 2010)

die betten sind belegt
 aber alex und du im EG mit einer matte no problem, ev machen auch die hunde platz in ihrem zimmer und auf der wiese kann man auch schlafen aber ein zelt kommt mir nicht in den garten!



ausser im hundeteil, aber da ist das revier gefährlich


----------



## versus (20. Januar 2010)

mensch don, kann man da zwischen den kleinen bäumchen keine hängematte aufspannen 

ich erinnere mich breit grinsend an die story, die deine liebste von der garteneinweihungsparty erzählt hat


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Januar 2010)

ohhhhhhhh .......


----------



## FZ40 (20. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> die betten sind belegt
> aber alex und du im EG mit einer matte no problem, ev machen auch die hunde platz in ihrem zimmer und auf der wiese kann man auch schlafen aber ein zelt kommt mir nicht in den garten!
> 
> 
> ...



Ahoi.

Gastgeber war falsch ausgedrückt, meinte eher jemanden aus der "Region".
Aber ich hab auch absolut null problemo mit einer Matte im EG 
Werd ich erfahrungsgemäss eh nicht so lange brauchen, vielleicht ist ja noch wer länger wach, dann reicht mir auch ein schöner Liegestuhl, doch das können wir sicher vor Ort klären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (21. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> die betten sind belegt
> ausser im hundeteil, aber da ist das revier gefährlich



Don du weist ja das ich Hunde liebe.....lieben die mich auch?


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Don du weist ja das ich Hunde liebe.....lieben die mich auch?



sind hunde... die  2 beiner die ich mag , mögen sie auch..... das leben kann so einfach sein als pelznase....


grosses ps 
anmeldungen ( die verbindlichen bitte 2 wochen voher!!)


----------



## Don Trailo (20. April 2010)

*Erinnerung*
*sa 12.juni*
*enduroride mit bikespammer *
*so 13.juni*
*ti treff*
*bei chez don*


----------



## Fezza (24. April 2010)

Hallo Don!

Dieses Jahr sollt ichs nun endlich schaffen, Sonntag ist reserviert für mein Fahrrädchen und einige Werkstoff-Fanatiker


----------



## cluso (24. April 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *Erinnerung*
> *sa 12.juni*
> *enduroride mit bikespammer *
> *so 13.juni*
> ...



Aye Aye Käptn...



...(frischer Exraucher?!   ).


----------



## hoeckle (5. Mai 2010)

reza sag an

gbbc bei den franggn oder teilelitäres bei dir... 

hmm bin so unentschlossen. wär ein ti-basar bei dir ok?


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Mai 2010)

gbbc bei den franggn ..)) wie du meinen??


ein ti basar bei mir?
 klar
 warum nicht


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Mai 2010)

*G*erman*B*eer&*B*ike*C*up*-F*ranken*G*äng*B*äng

der herr aus austria will blos nicht wieder schieben statt fahren


----------



## versus (5. Mai 2010)

floibex schrieb:


> der herr aus austria will blos nicht wieder schieben statt fahren



der herr soll sich mal in den sattel schaffen und bis august noch n bisschen druck auf die pedale kriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (5. Mai 2010)

australien?

einfach jetzt losfahren (mit dem rad) dann ist der druck bis im juhuji schon da

oder mit nach finale kommen an fingsten und etwas trainieren


----------



## hoeckle (6. Mai 2010)

floibex schrieb:


> *G*erman*B*eer&*B*ike*C*up*-F*ranken*G*äng*B*äng
> 
> der herr aus austria will blos nicht wieder schieben statt fahren


 


versus schrieb:


> der herr soll sich mal in den sattel schaffen und bis august noch n bisschen druck auf die pedale kriegen


 
also zur not habe ich fürs degersche ja noch den bionx... aber spaß beiseite, habe momentan so überhaupt keine zeit zum fahren, von trainieren will ich gar erst reden.



singlestoph schrieb:


> oder mit nach finale kommen an fingsten und etwas trainieren


 
ja, das wäre sehr schön, nur muss ich da glaub ich nach hamburg. wenn finale, dann sehr kurzfristig.


----------



## Catsoft (6. Mai 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ja, das wäre sehr schön, nur muss ich da glaub ich nach hamburg. wenn finale, dann sehr kurzfristig.



In Hamburg kannst du dann ja mal wieder ausgiebig trainieren 


Finale hätte auch was, allein es fehlt das Team....

Robert


----------



## versus (6. Mai 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ...von trainieren will ich gar erst reden.



na dann muss es der alte mann reissen, denn mein trainingsplan (ok, es gibt eigentlich keinen, ausser so oft fahren wie möglich ) wurde auch ziemlich durcheinandergewürfelt und ich darf die nächsten 6 wochen nur im flachen rumrollen


----------



## singlestoph (6. Mai 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> In Hamburg kannst du dann ja mal wieder ausgiebig trainieren
> 
> 
> Finale hätte auch was, allein es fehlt das Team....
> ...



da wäre sicher genug gegenwind um harte aufstiege zu simulieren ....

finale: wenn du die schaltung zuhause lässt könnt ich vielleicht was machen

wir suchen noch gründe um mit dem grossen wagen nach finale zu fahren (von zürich aus)


----------



## hoeckle (6. Mai 2010)

versus schrieb:


> na dann muss es der alte mann reissen, denn mein trainingsplan (ok, es gibt eigentlich keinen, ausser so oft fahren wie möglich ) wurde auch ziemlich durcheinandergewürfelt und ich darf die nächsten 6 wochen nur im flachen rumrollen


 
ui, hoffentlich nichts schlimmes, bei der letzten ausfahrt mit dem stoph?



singlestoph schrieb:


> da wäre sicher genug gegenwind um harte aufstiege zu simulieren ....


 
da kannst du sicher sein, das ist noch ekelhafter als anstiege, vor allem wenn böig. 

obwohl am sonntag hatten wir föhn und der blies beim bergauffahren von vorne...:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (26. Mai 2010)

meine guten....
 Influenza-B-Viren  habe ich im körper.... das heisst noch mind. 2 wochen darf ich nicht aufs rad 
 ich würde sehr gerne das treffen verschieben in den spätsommer
 ich möchte nicht nur euch bewirten ich möchte auch fahren und so macht es keinen sinn
 muss mich schon zusammenreissen um nicht auszuflippen bei dem bikewetter
 was bleibt ist im garten abhängen
 sorry folx
 aber so macht es keinen sinn.
 wäre später september  anfangs oktober ok??


----------



## versus (26. Mai 2010)

oh shit! für mich ist das okay. ich wünsche gute besserung!!!


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Mai 2010)

Gute Besserung, ReZa!


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Mai 2010)

rEzA, gute besserung. 
klar passt das, kein problem.

ciao
flo


----------



## zingel (26. Mai 2010)

*Gute Besserung!* ...und danke! 

ich hätt im Juni nämlich nicht kommen können und nun schaut's wieder etwas besser aus


----------



## hoeckle (26. Mai 2010)

Gute Besserung Reza! Kein Problem für mich. Ich war leider letztes Jahr nicht so schlau..


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Mai 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Reza! Kein Problem für mich. Ich war leider letztes Jahr nicht so schlau..


 
ja und genau deine tat hat mit dazu gezwungen vernüftig zu werden... 
danke euch allen für die genesungswünsche 

_verschoben ist nicht aufgehoben und indian summer ist hier echt auch schön_
_ a  bientôt mes  amis_


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Mai 2010)

....auch wenn die Nebelschwaden über unsere Köpfe fleuchen, wird die Meute furchtbar keuchen....

... für mich siehts im Herbst besser aus...

Renato denk positiv, das behagt den Viechern gar nicht...


----------



## Fezza (27. Mai 2010)

Gute Besserung!! Kein Problem, die Gesundheit geht vor!


----------



## Altitude (27. Mai 2010)

gute Besserung - vernünftige Entscheidung...

Spätsommer klingt gut - evtl. klappts dann auch bei mir...
(das WE vor der Eurobike würde sich anbieten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spoony (31. Mai 2010)

Wenigsten passt das Avatar-Pix. ;-)
Spass beiseite, gute Besserung und mit der zunehmenden Sonne geht es sicher aufwärts.
Je nach Datum bin ich auch gerne später mit dabei...


----------



## Don Trailo (1. August 2010)

_*back from asia....*_
*also volx*
*anfang oktober ok?? *


----------



## ZeFlo (1. August 2010)

wenn noch kein schnee liegt, jaaaaaaaa!

ciao
flo


----------



## zingel (1. August 2010)

aaaaaigh!


----------



## singlestoph (4. August 2010)

nicht wenn l'eroica ist wenns geht

http://www.eroica-ciclismo.it/italiano/home.asp

also am 3.10.

danke


----------



## versus (9. August 2010)

yep! dabei!


----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. August 2010)

ciao reza aka don trailo

*achtung: 16. und 17.Okt. Vollgras St.Gallen*
also bleiben 26.Sept. oder 10.Okt. !

bis bald
dä bikespammer


----------



## newone (13. August 2010)

salut
war zwar noch nie dabei, würde aber falls es am
10.10.
ist, gerne dabei sein.
gruß
micha


----------



## Don Trailo (14. August 2010)

*10.10.2010 *
_*ab 10uhr*_​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newone (14. August 2010)

Klingt super,

WO ???


----------



## Don Trailo (14. August 2010)

degersheim- st.gallen - schweiz


----------



## cluso (14. August 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *10.10.2010 *
> _*ab 10uhr*_​



Mit Winterreifen?!


----------



## versus (14. August 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Mit Winterreifen?!


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. August 2010)

Dürfte es nicht eigentlich erst um 10:10 Uhr losgehen?


----------



## spoony (16. August 2010)

Schade, der 10.10.10 geht mir leider nicht (Besuch aus Deutschland). Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (16. August 2010)

frangen ist raus - hab nordbesuch und darf ne bierwanderung in der fränkischen schweiz planen (was für einen nicht-biertrinker eine echte herausforderung ist )


----------



## FZ40 (16. August 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> und darf ne bierwanderung in der fränkischen schweiz planen



Bierwanderweg in/um Hochstahl, brauchste nix planen und is ne tolle Sache 

@Termin
Bei mir sieht es an dem Termin auch eher schlecht aus, aber noch besteht zumindest die Chance, dass es mir noch langt...


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Oktober 2010)

grüezi aus tegersche....
es strudelt absagen hinein...
wer ist nun dabei am sonntag ( wetter sonnig/regen / wolken....)
oder sollen wir uns erst im frühjahr wieder treffen...??


----------



## nebeljäger (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin dabei, 

in der Hoffnung das meine reanimierte R7 hält und ihr mich nicht all zu sehr fordert....sollte am nächsten Tag am Renner noch ein paar Kilometer zurücklegen können....

Hei Jungs reisst euch am Riemen und kommt!


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Oktober 2010)

sofern der fitness test am freitag passt (ich hatte 'ne heftige sommergrippe) wär ich dabei auf bauxit mit titan schrauben 
sofern er nicht passt, geh ich euch nur auf die nerven.

ciao
flo


----------



## versus (6. Oktober 2010)

also ich bin da und der stophl soweit ich weiss auch. den würde ich dann mitbringen.

wenn es zu wenige sind, wäre frühjahr für mich auch ok, aber das ist bei dir ja erst anfang juni, oder ;-) ?


----------



## nebeljäger (6. Oktober 2010)

versus schrieb:


> .... wäre frühjahr für mich auch ok, aber das ist bei dir ja erst anfang juni, oder ;-) ?



 der war gut...


----------



## hoeckle (6. Oktober 2010)

dabei, sofern eine singlespeedige runde gefahren wird. ansonsten nerv ich halt flo beim schieben...

wäre es euch unangenehm, wenn ich wieder samstag schon erscheine?


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Oktober 2010)

ein schieb-in im sinne von degersheim-22 quasi.


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Oktober 2010)

Ne gemütliche runde -gutes essen und der harte Kern ist dabei. Va Bene cosi
Ja Feri darfst bei uns schlafen amsamstag
Zeflo auch Ich war sehr Sick dieses Jahr wir sind also der besenwagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (6. Oktober 2010)

danke

das heisst die fitfacker sind der sprühwagen und die alten besen kehren hintendran...


----------



## singlestoph (7. Oktober 2010)

dabei


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2010)

das klingt doch alles sehr gut!



singlestoph schrieb:


> dabei



xizang, oder lightning?


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Oktober 2010)

versus schrieb:


> das klingt doch alles sehr gut!
> 
> 
> 
> xizang, oder lightning?


on one
( will mal fahren...)


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> on one
> ( will mal fahren...)



das on one werde ich natürlich mitbringen und für die tour nehmen. interessierte (ausser flo, der findet on one ja per se grusig) sind natürlich zu einer testfahrt eingeladen.
stoph erwähnte nur einen engpass mit fahrfertigen, schaltbaren ti-mtbs in seiner grösse


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Oktober 2010)

wir können alle 10 minuten die räder tauschen


----------



## hoeckle (7. Oktober 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wir können alle 10 minuten die räder tauschen


 
das scheitert leider an mir, ausser ihr gewöhnt euch endlich das bremsen mit der richtigen belegung an...

reza? ab wann würde es euch am samstag passen


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Oktober 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> das scheitert leider an mir, ausser ihr gewöhnt euch endlich das bremsen mit der richtigen belegung an...
> 
> reza? ab wann würde es euch am samstag passen


 
wann du willst
nachmittags arbeite ich noch


vor 20uhr gibts essen
nach 20 uhr nur wein


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> vor 20uhr gibts essen
> nach 20 uhr nur wein



das ist mal ne ansage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (7. Oktober 2010)

spot natürlich

wenns Kaffe, Titt'n und Pasta gibt fast immer ......


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich wünsche Euch schon jetzt ganz viel Vergnügen!


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Oktober 2010)

nachdem ich ja vorher noch bei meiner lieblingsbäckerei vorbei muss ...
wieviele wär'mer denn? so grob, circa, in etwa?
so wegen brot und gipfeli? aktuell gibts dort ein lecker chilibrot, nicht unbedingt für honigbrote geeignet, aber sonst ...

und mein töchterlein (fast 13) frug ob sie auch mit kann, sie will die komischen typen kennenlernen mit denen ich mich stundenlang im netz rumtreibe. 
konditionell dürfte sie zwischen sprüh- und besenwagen, tendenz sprühwagen einzuordnen sein.

ciao
flo


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Oktober 2010)

laib und seele toll!!
also flo
*dini Tochter isch herzlich willkomme*
denke das chillybrot kommt gut mit der pasta
frühstücksbrot, müesli alla flu und der ganze rest, das ein frühstück liebeswert macht übernehme ich!

wer lust auf bierchen danach hat
- bitte mitbringen
casa reza ist wein/grappa und sake kondizioniert
leute ca. 8-10
ci vediamo domenica


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> spot natürlich
> 
> wenns Kaffe, Titt'n und Pasta gibt fast immer ......



pffft...


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> und mein töchterlein (fast 13) frug ob sie auch mit kann, sie will die komischen typen kennenlernen mit denen ich mich stundenlang im netz rumtreibe.
> konditionell dürfte sie zwischen sprüh- und besenwagen, tendenz sprühwagen einzuordnen sein.



   ob ich es verkrafte, wenn mir eine 13jährige um die ohren fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (7. Oktober 2010)

zwölfviersechstel  um genau zu sein.


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> zwölfviersechstel  um genau zu sein.



ohje, ohje, ohje... na ja, im notfall kann ich ja wahlweise einen wadenkrampf, oder einen schaltungsdefekt vortäuschen


----------



## tifreak (8. Oktober 2010)

Kacke- was täusch ich in dem fall vor ?


Coole Truppe wie immer

mal sehen obs mir auch reicht

gruss Tifreak


----------



## tifreak (8. Oktober 2010)

OK

Chez Don avec le Tom

Wer macht den Guide bei der Runde?

Bis Sunday


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Oktober 2010)

schön das du zeit hast tom

als tourfüher war meine saison zu kurz dieses jahr 

ev der spammer 

oder du.....


----------



## zingel (8. Oktober 2010)

aus den backwoods kommen


----------



## versus (9. Oktober 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> aus den backwoods kommen


----------



## singlestoph (9. Oktober 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ... oder einen schaltungsdefekt vortäuschen



genau so machen wirs


----------



## zingel (9. Oktober 2010)

ich nehm zur Sicherheit ein Ersatzschaltwerk mit.


----------



## zingel (9. Oktober 2010)

übrigens!

ich bringe dann noch Geissbock Chäppu von de Stächuegg und Hirschbock Beno 
vom Ober-Güggeli mit ...bzw. Teile von ihnen.

...kommt nicht schlecht zu Bier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (9. Oktober 2010)

hab eben grad mit einer 13jährigen öligen italienerin rumgemacht ..... bin bereit


----------



## Deleted 101478 (10. Oktober 2010)

der Bikespammer sagt, es wär nicht opportun nichts beizutragen und mit einem Bauxit Rad teilzunehmen !
wünsch euch viel Spass


----------



## Nordpol (10. Oktober 2010)

...ich hoffe es gibt wieder schöne Bilder von Eurem Treffen, mit einer geballten Ladung Titan...


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Oktober 2010)

bilder folgen... hab selber fast keine geschossen


----------



## zingel (10. Oktober 2010)

das Tit'nTreffen war ein kulinarischer Genuss und die Erinnerung an den 
Wurzeltrail hat ein breites Grinsen zur Folge!

nochmals Danke für die Gastfreundschaft!

Bilder hab ich leider keine.


----------



## hoeckle (10. Oktober 2010)

schön wars wieder, auch wenn sich sonne und wärme im nebel versteckt haben..

danke flurina und reza


----------



## nebeljäger (10. Oktober 2010)

Liebe Furina lieber Reza,

danke für den wie immer perfekten Ti Tag.
Danke auch für den extra für mich bestellten Nebel, hat meinem jagdtrieb gut getan!











edit: noch ein paar mehr gefunden


----------



## singlestoph (10. Oktober 2010)

danke , alles war wunderbar bis aufs wetter.
das war vorne an winterthur besser, müssen wir fürs nächste jahr noch etwas üben


----------



## versus (10. Oktober 2010)

da kann ich mich nur anschliessen! vielen dank an die gastgeber für den herzlichen empfang und die hervorragende versorgung mit:



P1090534 von ver.sus auf Flickr

und sogar noch mit:



P1090507 von ver.sus auf Flickr

bikes gab es natürlich auch noch zu beäugen - wie immer im top titan showroom, diesmla schon in herbstfarben:



P1090459 von ver.sus auf Flickr



P1090461 von ver.sus auf Flickr



P1090462 von ver.sus auf Flickr



P1090466 von ver.sus auf Flickr



P1090467 von ver.sus auf Flickr



P1090468 von ver.sus auf Flickr



P1090469 von ver.sus auf Flickr



P1090470 von ver.sus auf Flickr



P1090472 von ver.sus auf Flickr



P1090474 von ver.sus auf Flickr



P1090480 von ver.sus auf Flickr

und ein wenig radgefahren wurde auch noch:



P1090490 von ver.sus auf Flickr



P1090499 von ver.sus auf Flickr



P1090504 von ver.sus auf Flickr



P1090487 von ver.sus auf Flickr

und diesmal gab es sogar bewegte bilder:



P1090505 von ver.sus auf Flickr

ich freue mich schon auf die videos und aufs nächste mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (11. Oktober 2010)

versus schrieb:


> und diesmal gab es sogar bewegte bilder:
> 
> ich freue mich schon auf die videos und aufs nächste mal



vielleicht in Nebeljägers neuem Revier???

habt eine schöne Arbeitswoche zusammen...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/15719005"]Ti-Treff 2010....[/ame]


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Oktober 2010)

wow
tolle picsssssssssss
toller movie!!
grazie gente


----------



## Blumenhummer (11. Oktober 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wow
> tolle picsssssssssss
> toller movie!!



Aber hallo, da schließe ich mich gerne an...


----------



## versus (11. Oktober 2010)

tolle bilder und filmchen! die einladung nehme ich sehr gerne an!


----------



## Catsoft (11. Oktober 2010)

Warum muss es zu euch so weit sein  Sollte mir doch einen Job weiter im Süden suchen....

Zu Trost war ich Sonnabend mit dem Elysium und am Sonntag mit dem Eleven unterwegs 


Robert


----------



## Fezza (11. Oktober 2010)

Super Bilder trotz ortsüblichem Herbstwetter....mann, mann, wieso hat man immer alles verplant.... hoffe, beim nächsten Treffen (es gibt doch eins!!?) dabei zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (11. Oktober 2010)

super bilder - der neidfaktor ist hoch - dafür hab ich am samstag mim titan-crosser und heute morgen schon mimm titan-mtb gespielt - entspannten wochenstart...


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Oktober 2010)

*ja!!!* nächstes mal in nebeljäger`s gebiet 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


jäger das bild ist z.zt mein desctop
 hattest echt ein superschuss


----------



## Spirit_Moon (11. Oktober 2010)

Das Strong von Zingel und das Eriksen von Nebeljäger sind einfach der Wahnsinn. 

Edit: Die anderen sind auch nicht übel


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Oktober 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *ja!!!* nächstes mal in nebeljäger`s gebiet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boah, ist das bild geil! 

ansonsten bin ich tief frustriert  

ciao
flo


----------



## Altitude (11. Oktober 2010)

boah ist des geil...


----------



## versus (11. Oktober 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> boah, ist das bild geil!
> 
> ansonsten bin ich tief frustriert
> 
> ...



na und wir waren erst frustriert! natürlich nur wegen des angekündigten brotes 

schade, warst du nicht dabei.


----------



## Blumenhummer (11. Oktober 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> boah, ist das bild geil!



Yep, genial...


----------



## zingel (11. Oktober 2010)

gebt ihm doch endlich ne Harley mit ner längeren Gabel...


----------



## Nordpol (11. Oktober 2010)

schöne bilder und noch schönere räder.
hier kommen die dimensionen eines 29 mal richtig zur geltung.

URL=http://img251.imageshack.us/i/201010101253295088665.jpg/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]


----------



## singlestoph (11. Oktober 2010)

bin gerade am bilder sichten,

sorry reza dass wir (also ich auf jeden fall) wie eine horde wilder in deinem garten rumgetrapelt ..... öhm, da gabs ja auch wege und brücken ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. Oktober 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> gebt ihm doch endlich ne Harley mit ner längeren Gabel...



Ein Einrad würd's auch tun.  

Vllt. hat er aber auch nur Angst vor einem Gabelbruch wegen dem fehlenden Gabelrohr.  

Aber fahrtechnisch ist's natürlich 1A wie lange der auf dem Hinterrad fährt. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelie 

Schöne Fotos & schönes Video


----------



## singlestoph (11. Oktober 2010)

mehr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157625018960629/
.


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Oktober 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> bin gerade am bilder sichten,
> 
> sorry reza dass wir (also ich auf jeden fall) wie eine horde wilder in deinem garten rumgetrapelt ..... öhm, da gabs ja auch wege und brücken ....


 

 easy.... der GARTEN SETZT SICH NUN ZUR RUHE
 NOCHMALS DANKE DAS IHR GEKOMMEN SEID


----------



## hoeckle (12. Oktober 2010)

stoph, das ist ein sehr schönes foto. 

prophetischer nebel, gell bernhard..


----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> stoph, das ist ein sehr schönes foto.
> 
> prophetischer nebel, gell bernhard..



auch wenn das panorama etwas eingeschränkt sichtbar war, im nebel sind ein paar echt tolle fotos entstanden 

wie z.b. das hier


singlestoph schrieb:


>


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Oktober 2010)

versus schrieb:


> auch wenn das panorama etwas eingeschränkt sichtbar war, im nebel sind ein paar echt tolle fotos entstanden


 

in der tat 
 echt gute pics
 und das video ist echt auchnach 5x gucken  sehenswert _( ausser das ich nun die  talking heads in den ohren habe und nicht mehr weg wollen)_
 steff!
 nochmals nachgelegt: der hirsch ist echt der hammer


----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2010)

der Typ rechts mit dem Blähbauch hat aber gröbere Haltungsprobleme!

...





Don Trailo schrieb:


> steff!
> nochmals nachgelegt: der hirsch ist echt der hammer


so soll das sein!


----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> der Typ rechts mit dem Blähbauch hat aber gröbere Haltungsprobleme!



 der rechts, oder GANZ rechts?


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Oktober 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> der Typ *ganz* rechts mit dem Blähbauch hat aber gröbere Haltungsprobleme!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



aber so was von 
auf die frontale von dem blähbauchträger hat was 


flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (12. Oktober 2010)

ich sag ab 30 
wein und kein bier das rate ich dir....

ausser mann verbrennt es so gut wie der feri.....


----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> auch die frontale von dem blähbauchträger hat was
> 
> 
> flo



so seh ich immer aus, wenn ich begeistert bin!


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Oktober 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> so seh ich immer aus, wenn ich begeistert bin!


----------



## nebeljäger (12. Oktober 2010)

versus schrieb:


> der rechts, oder GANZ rechts?



Legastheniker...ihr meint links, oder?



			
				Don Trailo schrieb:
			
		

> ausser mann verbrennt es so gut wie der feri.....


im wahrsten sinn des Wortes


----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> so seh ich immer aus, wenn ich begeistert bin!


----------



## -odi- (13. Oktober 2010)

Scheint ja echt ein Sensationelles Treffen gewesen zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (13. Oktober 2010)

-odi- schrieb:


> Scheint ja echt ein Sensationelles Treffen gewesen zu sein.


 
* wie immer!*
 gute leute
 schöne räder
 gute gespräche
 gutes für den magen
 und kultur
_ so stelle ich mir ein treffen vor_


----------



## ZeFlo (13. Oktober 2010)

da war einer aber schwer traumatisiert 
meine güte, was habt ihr denn mit ihm gemacht?

erschüttert
flo


----------



## hoeckle (13. Oktober 2010)

nee, das ist eher allgemeiner gemütszustand. hat nichts mit den netten spinnern zu tun...


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Oktober 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> da war einer aber schwer traumatisiert
> meine güte, was habt ihr denn mit ihm gemacht?
> erschüttert
> flo


*S S* = selber schuld


----------



## ZeFlo (13. Oktober 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *S S* = selber schuld



hab ich fast vermutet, er kann ja *S*chon *S*chwierig sein, der küstentiroler


----------



## hoeckle (13. Oktober 2010)

*schwierig!? *

1. Zu Mantua in Banden
Der treue Hofer war,
In Mantua zum Tode
Führt ihn der Feinde Schar.
Es blutete der Brüder Herz,
Ganz Deutschland, ach in Schmach und Schmerz.
|: Mit ihm das Land Tirol,
   Mit ihm das Land Tirol. :| 

2. Die Hände auf dem Rücken
Der Sandwirt Hofer ging,
Mit ruhig festen Schritten,
Ihm schien der Tod gering.
Der Tod, den er so manchesmal,
Vom Iselberg geschickt ins Tal,
|: Im heil'gen Land Tirol,
   Im heil'gen Land Tirol. :| 
3. Doch als aus Kerkergittern
Im Festen Mantua
Die treuen Waffenbrüder
Die Händ' er strecken sah,
Da rief er laut: "Gott sei mit euch,
Mit dem verrat'nen deutschen Reich,
|: Und mit dem Land Tirol,
   Und mit dem Land Tirol." :| 
4. Dem Tambour will der Wirbel
Nicht unterm Schlegel vor,
Als nun der Sandwirt Hofer
Schritt durch das Kerkertor,
Der Sandwirt, noch in Banden frei,
Dort stand er fest auf der Bastei.
|: Der Mann vom Land Tirol,
   Der Mann vom Land Tirol. :| 
5. Dort soll er niederknie'n,
Er sprach: "Das tu ich nit!
Will sterben, wie ich stehe,
Will sterben, wie ich stritt!
So wie ich steh' auf dieser Schanz',
Es leb' mein guter Kaiser Franz,
|: Mit ihm sein Land Tirol!
   Mit ihm sein Land Tirol!" :| 6. Und von der Hand die Binde
Nimmt ihm der Korporal;
Und Sandwirt Hofer betet
Allhier zum letzten Mal;
Dann ruft er: "Nun, so trefft mich recht!
Gebt Feuer! Ach, wie schießt ihr schlecht!
|: Adé, mein Land Tirol!
   Adé mein Land Tirol! :|


----------



## ZeFlo (13. Oktober 2010)

oh weh, doch soo schlimm 
wenn du mal wieder in der ecke bist, geb ich dir 'nen kamillentee aus.





flo


----------



## zingel (13. Oktober 2010)




----------



## -odi- (14. Oktober 2010)

Nebel hin oder her, da bekomme ich richtig fernweh.


----------



## zingel (14. Oktober 2010)

a propos Bildschirmhintergrund

...dies ist meiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (14. Oktober 2010)

autunno e bello


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. Oktober 2010)

Das ist wahr.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Oktober 2010)

@ zingel

gibt den auch in groß?
wenn ja, dann bitte per email an mich.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2010)

a propos Ti-Treffen und Nebel

Am Ti-Treffen konnte ich aus zwei Gründen nicht teilnehmen. Erstens trägt mein Kish-Ti-Schätzchen derzeit schnucklige Strassenschuhe und zweitens hatte ich privat schon andere Verpflichtungen.

Zum Thema Nebel kann ich aber tagesaktuell etwas beitragen. Ich war heute auf dem Pizol auf 2'000 m.ü.m. und habe nordwärts geguckt. Die Zacken in der Bildmitte sind die Churfirsten. Schön war's.






PS: Entschuldigt das Plastik-Bike im Vordergrund.


----------



## versus (14. Oktober 2010)

auch ohne titan sehr hübsch!


----------



## nebeljäger (14. Oktober 2010)

@Beat

super Foto! bist du noch zum Garmil rüber? Der 1600hm downhill ist mir noch deutlich in erinnerung...





so wie es aussieht wirds am Wochenende eher so ausschauen....


----------



## nebeljäger (14. Oktober 2010)

hiermit, meine offizielle Bewerbung zur Durchführung des Ti Treff 2011...

es wäre mir eine Ehre das schillernde Titan Rudel in meinem Bike-Gebiet und Holzhäusl willkommen heissen zu dürfen....


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Oktober 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> hiermit, meine offizielle Bewerbung zur Durchführung des Ti Treff 2011...
> 
> es wäre mir eine Ehre das schillernde Titan Rudel in meinem Bike-Gebiet und Holzhäusl willkommen heissen zu dürfen....
> 
> http://img135.imageshack.us/i/herbst10.jpg/


 melde mich schon an







am abend davor vino vino


----------



## nebeljäger (14. Oktober 2010)

don trailo schrieb:


> melde mich schon an
> 
> am abend davor vino vino



)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> hiermit, meine offizielle Bewerbung zur Durchführung des Ti Treff 2011...
> 
> es wäre mir eine Ehre das schillernde Titan Rudel in meinem Bike-Gebiet und Holzhäusl willkommen heissen zu dürfen....



Ich möchte auch sehr gerne kommen (und mein Bike in Deinen Garten stellen.) 

off topic:


			
				nebeljäger schrieb:
			
		

> super Foto! bist du noch zum Garmil rüber? Der 1600hm downhill ist mir noch deutlich in erinnerung...


Nein bin ich nicht (kenne den "Garmil" nicht mal). Ich bin am Bhf Bad Ragaz gestartet und von Süden via Valens, Alp Braggis und Alp Obersäss zur Pizolhütte hoch (17km, 1750Hm). Dann auf der Nordseite am Vilterserseeli vorbei, alles auf Wanderwegen runter (11km, -1750Hm, nur 300m Strasse ). Das ist einer der geilsten und längsten Downhills, die ich kenne. Auf den 6 nahezu flachen Kilometern zurück nach Bad Ragaz konnte ich meinen Adrenalinpegel dann wieder normalisieren  . Eine Supertour. Kurz (34km) und knackig (1800Hm).


----------



## badbushido (14. Oktober 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> hiermit, meine offizielle Bewerbung zur Durchführung des Ti Treff 2011...
> 
> es wäre mir eine Ehre das schillernde Titan Rudel in meinem Bike-Gebiet und Holzhäusl willkommen heissen zu dürfen....



Das macht Lust!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFtcuYayGvY&feature=related"]YouTube        - Kraftwerk - Titanium[/nomedia]


----------



## singlestoph (14. Oktober 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> hiermit, meine offizielle Bewerbung zur Durchführung des Ti Treff 2011...
> 
> es wäre mir eine Ehre das schillernde Titan Rudel in meinem Bike-Gebiet und Holzhäusl willkommen heissen zu dürfen....



Dubai

kann mich leider erst bewerben wenns keine schöneneuearchitektur braucht für ne anständige bewerbung 

1911 altbau kann ich bieten und dachterasse


----------



## nebeljäger (14. Oktober 2010)

dabei wäre doch 2011 für deinen 1911 Bau perfekt....

ich bin auch auf deiner Dachterasse dabei....


----------



## FZ40 (14. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ihr mir versprecht, dass ihr nicht so viel (bzw. zu sehr) Schwyzerdütsch sprecht, damit ich auch was verstehe (), der Termin rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben wird und nicht gerade um Pfingsten liegt, dann würde ich auch gerne kommen. 

Die Bilder machen mich wirklich neidisch. Nebelfotos kann ich hier zwar auch machen, aber irgendwie fehlen die Berge, ich könnte höchstens ein paar Fotos der Stuttgart21 Demos im Nebel machen


----------



## singlestoph (14. Oktober 2010)

fingsten kommt garnicht in frage da ist 24h Finale Ligure 

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (15. Oktober 2010)

es wärem genug dolmetscher anwesend, das problem wird eher sein das keiner schwäbisch versteht 

ach ja, auch dubai (ob ich dann auch kommen  kann ...) gibts auch hühnerwege durch die nebelschwaden?

ciao
flo


----------



## versus (15. Oktober 2010)

wiederhole meine anmeldung hiermit nochmals! 



ZeFlo schrieb:


> es wärem genug dolmetscher anwesend, das problem wird eher sein das keiner schwäbisch versteht



da kann ich dann wohl weiterhelfen. die liebste ist schwäbin und lange genug hier.


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Oktober 2010)

versus schrieb:


> wiederhole meine anmeldung hiermit nochmals!
> 
> 
> 
> da kann ich dann wohl weiterhelfen. die liebste ist schwäbin und lange genug hier.


 
wir können uns auch auf franz. ital. span. engl. oder romansch unterhalten


----------



## Nordpol (15. Oktober 2010)

> ich könnte höchstens ein paar Fotos der Stuttgart21 Demos im Nebel machen


----------



## hoeckle (15. Oktober 2010)

kann denn ausser mir keiner deutsch....


----------



## cluso (15. Oktober 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> es wärem genug dolmetscher anwesend, das problem wird eher sein das keiner schwäbisch versteht
> 
> ach ja, auch dubai (ob ich dann auch kommen  kann ...) gibts auch hühnerwege durch die nebelschwaden?
> 
> ...



Ich biete mich als Dolmetscher an. 

Zumindest in eine Richtung.


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Oktober 2010)

als ausgewanderter "Innerösterreicher"(grunddialekt mittelbayrisch) nach Vorarlberg(alemannischer Sprachraum) und nun CH, hab ich inzwischen mit wenigen Dialekten größere Probleme. Könnte also den Guide+Dolmetscherjob übernehmen...
für Probleme mit meinem Dialekt, bitte diese Seite befragen...

http://www.ostarrichi.org/

@zeflo 
auch einzelwegerl gibts hier...


----------



## spoony (17. Oktober 2010)

Bei dieser Aussicht wäre ich natürlich auch gerne mal dabei... leider klappte es in diesem Jahr nicht - musste mich um Nicht-Biker-Besuch aus dem Schwabenland kümmern...


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Januar 2011)

*@ nebeljäger*
*hast du ein datum für das treffen bei dir!!??*


----------



## -odi- (12. Januar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *@ nebeljäger*
> *hast du ein datum für das treffen bei dir!!??*




Ich find' die Smilieys ja klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (14. Januar 2011)

ich werds rechtzeitig bekannt geben. Ein paar Termine wo es gar nicht geht hab ich ja bereits..


----------



## marinito (15. Januar 2011)

Nice photos, Bernhard!


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Januar 2011)

1. und 3. maiwochenende geht bei mir auch nicht


----------



## nebeljäger (1. April 2011)

Ti-Meeting Rheintal:

Terminversuch N°1:

Wochenende um 1. / 2.10.2011 ..........die ersten Nebelschwaden dürften umherwehen...

sollte der Termin genehm sein, wird ein extra Faden gezogen....

euer Nebeljäger


----------



## ZeFlo (1. April 2011)

gebucht!

froitsich
flo


----------



## Don Trailo (1. April 2011)

auch dabei


----------



## zingel (1. April 2011)

eingetragen


----------



## Fezza (2. April 2011)

Auch mein "Familien-Termin-Kalender" wurde mit dem Vermerk "TI-Treff" versehen 

...so hab ich wenigstens noch etwas Zeit zu trainieren


----------



## spoony (2. April 2011)

Im Kalender vermerkt...

Gesendet von Spoony's HTC HD2 Android


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (3. April 2011)

öhm falscher fred


----------



## Altitude (3. April 2011)

bin raus - taufe der tochter


----------

